# 2010 National Am # 61 NAFC-FC Fourleaf's Ice Breaker ( Buster ) WINNER!!!!!!



## Rich Schultheis

Sounds like the are about to begin first series. Any reports on what it is?


----------



## Gene

Go to the national AM sticky at the top of this page. There are links to follow.

Gene


----------



## Rich Schultheis

Yea I know about the RN links, I posted that before any summary of the first series was up, and I think usually there are some additional comments and descriptions that show up here on RTF.


----------



## KPL

Who are the test dogs?


----------



## Bubba

Allllllllllllllrighty then!!!!

Headed for popcorn!

Let's get ready to rumble regards

Bubba


----------



## Sabireley

Wide open double with a blind behind and deep of the flyer. Hen pheasants. I have not heard how the work has been just that the retired mark is a very hard bird.

Good luck to all!


----------



## Rich Schultheis

Blog coverage has been great, enjoying the pictures!


----------



## JusticeDog

Glad to see Jimmy Darnell got to run the series after two no-birds! Yeah Diamond!


----------



## Dave Burton

Watching the blog waiting on #15. #14 ran then a re run on #2 now #16. What happened to #15? Did he scratch?


----------



## EdA

labman63 said:


> Watching the blog waiting on #15. #14 ran then a re run on #2 now #16. What happened to #15? Did he scratch?


 she generally only comments on unusual performances both good and bad


----------



## Vickie Lamb

Hello,

Am posting to advise that there are technical difficulties with National Amateur coverage for at least the past couple of hours. The webmaster is working on it and we'll hopefully be back up and running very soon.

Thanks for your patience!


----------



## Howard N

Vicky! Tell me you didn't break it.

Vicky broke the nat'l regards,




 :twisted:


----------



## dogcommand

Vickie

I have enjoyed your blog tremendously, please keep up the good work.

Janet


----------



## Rich Schultheis

Looks like the blog and report are working ok again. Wonder if they were able to finish the 1st and 2nd today


----------



## Howard N

I'm glad it came up. I haven't read anything about the nat'l since this morning when I took off.

Did they get finished with the first today?


----------



## scott beets

Howard, I love your avatar, that is a beautiful dog!


----------



## JeffLusk

scott beets said:


> Howard, I love your avatar, that is a beautiful dog!


Hell of a running dog also!!!


----------



## Frenchy

Yeah Howard...Why isn't she in the NATIONAL AM this weekend!


----------



## Howard N

FC AFC Oakdale Whitewater Devil Dog about 3 years ago, the night before she earned a 2nd in an amateur earning her AFC.

My favorite picture of her.


----------



## golden boy 2

sitting on my side of the tent


----------



## FOM

I finally updated the summary thread, sorry for the delay, I was out training and not in cell service.....love the blog Vickie!


----------



## Rich Schultheis

Blog says water triple this morning starting at 7:30, hope they have good internet again today to keep the blog and report going.


----------



## Rich Schultheis

7 unfortunately dropped in the first- 24, 26, 55, 82, 93, 100, 110.


----------



## FOM

Looks like the judges are in full control this morning....3 handles so far on a triple, 2 retired and out of order flier.


----------



## JeffLusk

FOM said:


> Looks like the judges are in full control this morning....3 handles so far on a triple, 2 retired and out of order flier.


Even better thing is that the marks aren't really that long in terms of a field trial.


----------



## EdA

JeffLusk said:


> Even better thing is that the marks aren't really that long in terms of a field trial.


never are this early, too many dogs, too time consuming, usually not much water either, time is the engine that drives the Nationals


----------



## EdA

of the first 13 to run 6 handles and 1 switch


----------



## FOM

EdA said:


> of the first 13 to run 6 handles and 1 switch


What number?


----------



## EdA

FOM said:


> What number?


duuno, text message from Lisa


----------



## FOM

EdA said:


> duuno, text message from Lisa


Gotcha....


----------



## EdA

FOM said:


> Gotcha....


sent you a PM, don't want to be spreading rumors which may prove to be inaccurate


----------



## FOM

EdA said:


> sent you a PM, don't want to be spreading rumors which may prove to be inaccurate


Trust me, I know......hence why I try and keep the summary list to handles and pick-ups!


----------



## JusticeDog

FOM said:


> Trust me, I know......hence why I try and keep the summary list to handles and pick-ups!


I noticed that the summary list on Working Retriever didn't pick up all the handles from Vickie Lamb's blog from yesterday.....


----------



## Gwen Jones

Would someone please share the sites you are using for information. I can not get anything from the blog today and would love to catch up on what has happened this morning.


----------



## FOM

First pickup in the 3rd series: #11


----------



## FOM

Gwen Jones said:


> Would someone please share the sites you are using for information. I can not get anything from the blog today and would love to catch up on what has happened this morning.


The blog and report are the only official reporting sites....I'm doing a summary list here on rtf, plus getting a few tidbits from people there, but not much else....

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?t=56589


----------



## FOM

JusticeDog said:


> I noticed that the summary list on Working Retriever didn't pick up all the handles from Vickie Lamb's blog from yesterday.....


You made me go and look....dang you! They are missing 9, 16, and 17....


----------



## pam ingham

Having been privileged to attend a few nationals as the 'sketcher' it is really interesting to be on this end of the computer this time. I find Vick's blog fascinating and can state for a fact that she stays at the line blogging her little heart out from the time the first dog of the day runs until the last.

The report is done by Tina Ebner who is experienced more in the hunt test venue than in the field trial world. I know she relies heavily on getting info from 'informed sources' and tries to relay the basic info with Vicky's beautiful blog filling in the moment to moment play by play. 

I was told that Jean Wu was doing the sketches as she is a local and also a contestant. I doubt if she is going to be as fortunate as I was because I got to go to the line when the test was being set up to start my sketches - not sure they would allow a contestant to do that.

And btw, could it be an all girl team to win? I think Mary Jane Sutter and Pepper were the most recent but there are some great teams to watch: Birdy and Yvonne Hayes, Jerry Lee and Lynne Dubose, Tia and Suzan Caire, Pogo and Ms Martha, Yakkity Yak and Linda H, Jackie and Jean,and our favorite 'dark horse team' in this part of Texas, Gracie and Sylvia (all the others have experience this is team Gracie's first nat'l). Sorry if I missed any other all girl team. Someone will jump in and fill in the void- no doubt.

I skipped making picks this year - too many favorites - besides the 'girls' theres Barb and Prime, the Mia(and Miah) girls, Ted's crew, Choco brothers Drake and Roux, sentimental fave Kate Simonds as well as Wendy, Diamond, Anna, Ethel, Norman, the big yeller feller Skeeter and the list goes on...

BTW, who is going to step up and do the tally sheet when FOM and Bullet are there??


----------



## EdA

pam ingham said:


> BTW, who is going to step up and do the tally sheet when FOM and Bullet are there??


sounds like we have a volunteer...;-)


----------



## Vickie Lamb

Hello all--

Apologies...

As of about as much as an hour ago I am shut down on the database again. This will be hopefully fixed as soon as possible. In just a few minutes I'll update handles since my last post that actually went through. 

Thanks for your patience.


----------



## FOM

pam ingham said:


> BTW, who is going to step up and do the tally sheet when FOM and Bullet are there??





EdA said:


> sounds like we have a volunteer...;-)


I'm glad someone has faith in Buttlet and I!


----------



## YardleyLabs

Vickie Lamb said:


> Hello all--
> 
> Apologies...
> 
> As of about as much as an hour ago I am shut down on the database again. This will be hopefully fixed as soon as possible. In just a few minutes I'll update handles since my last post that actually went through.
> 
> Thanks for your patience.


Great work Vickie. Thanks for the update.


----------



## FOM

YardleyLabs said:


> Great work Vickie. Thanks for the update.


Ditto....but I'm going ot wear out my refresh button before the National is over!


----------



## EdA

FOM said:


> I'm glad someone has faith in Buttlet and I!


Bullet knows that when you're done with that P 90X deal he better be good or you'll kick his butt!!


----------



## JusticeDog

FOM said:


> I'm glad someone has faith in Buttlet and I!


We all have faith in you Lainee! I want Ranger and David there, too! Same national!


----------



## EdA

pam ingham said:


> some great teams to watch: Birdy and Yvonne Hayes, Tia and Suzan Caire, Pogo and Ms Martha, and our favorite 'dark horse team' in this part of Texas, Gracie and Sylvia


Gracie hasn't run, the others are reported to have been "excellent" in the 3rd....Charlie and Ethel too....


----------



## FOM

Looks like the blog may be back up and running....

edit: very slow though?


----------



## Tatyana

Have they announced yet where 2011 Nat'l Am will be?


----------



## Howard N

I looked at the club meeting stuff on Saturday. No mention of the 2011 Nat'l Am.

Wonder if they cancelled it?

Startin' an internet rumor regards,


----------



## JusticeDog

Howard N said:


> I looked at the club meeting stuff on Saturday. No mention of the 2011 Nat'l Am.
> 
> Wonder if they cancelled it?
> 
> Startin' an internet rumor regards,


They announced the judges, and I believe it's in Wisconsin!


----------



## Howard N

Susan, this is what they posted. I don't see anything about judges or location of the 2011 Nat'l Am.

Menu of the cocktail party but not where it will be next year.
*



<H4>National Amateur Club Annual Meeting -- June 19, 2010

Click to expand...





The General Meeting of the National Amateur Retriever club was called to order at 3:08 pm by President Suzanne King. She inroduced the Board of Directors: Brad Clow, First Vice President; Duncan Christie, Second Vice President; Laura Parrot, Third Vice President; Sec'y/Treasurer, Fred Kampo. Fred Kampo then read the roll call. He expressed the need for the club secretaries to return the proxies that he mails to them and was concerned that after roll call, we would not have a quorum.He established that we did--but it was close! More to come...​Cocktail Party -- 6 pm Saturday June 19, 2010

The Cocktail Party was held at 6 pm under a large white tent on the grounds of the Running Y Golf Resort. It was quite brisk out side, but things soon warmed up in the tent as people started to arrive. The party-goers looked striking in their finery, but some wished they had dressed for a different season...it just didn't feel like mid-June! However,as stated previously, as the drinks flowed and people met up with old and new acquaintances, the conversation soon changed from the weather to better subjects.There were so many delicious food choices to choose from: mini turkey, ham and roast beef sandwiches; stuffed mushrooms; assorted cheeses and garlic toast; black bean salsa and guacamole with chips; shrimp cocktail; baked brie on crackers; chicken salad on cucumber slices; scallops wrapped in bacon; smoked salmon and dill on toast and a fresh fruit platter. Everyone ate well and enjoyed themselves looking at all the raffle items. The raffle is held in conjunction with California Outdoor Heritage Alliance. The items ranged from a limited edition print by Tim Cox to a wine basket full of goodies...from a handcrafted silver knife to various pictoral books. Many participated in the silent auction as well. There were some stunning contributions such as drawings of ducklings by Arnie Erwin; a Tritronics collar; a CWI limited edition decoy of the year; bird boxes and other items.​

Click to expand...

*</H4>


----------



## AmiableLabs

How could Sherri and I not cheer for two chocolate littermates we whelped and raised for the first six weeks of their lives?!? *Go #39 and #69!*

Go *Drake* and *Roux*!!!



Terri would be so proud.


----------



## JusticeDog

Howard N said:


> Susan, this is what they posted. I don't see anything about judges or location of the 2011 Nat'l Am.
> 
> Menu of the cocktail party but not where it will be next year.
> *</H4>*


*

Howard-

They must have done some editing. I know that I saw on Working Retriever that Mary Howley was one of the judges. Sorry, I don't recall the other two. That was before the menu of the cocktail party went up. I have a feeling it wasn't supposed to be up yet, and was removed. Jack Unbehan has indicated the location of the National 2011 on this board. The chair has become common knowledge in the midwest due to his organizational abilities, is what I have heard.*


----------



## EdA

JusticeDog said:


> They announced the judges, and I believe it's in Wisconsin!


I thought it was Wisconsin in 2009, it will be in the same time zone as 2007

I haven't looked but thought it was Mountain, heard Montana but what do I know


----------



## Howard N

> I saw on Working Retriever that Mary Howley was one of the judges





> They announced the judges, and I believe it's in Wisconsin!


Can both of these be true?

I thought the judges had to come from a different time zone than from where the trial was going to be held.

Poor Susan, honest, I'm not picking on you. Still would like to know where the nat'l am will be held next year. Not that I'd go or anything. For the most part whoever the judges are would just be names to me, not faces I'd know.


----------



## Annette

I am pretty sure it is Montana. Brad Claw came to Ronan area last summer. to check out the area.


----------



## Annette

I am sure it is in Montana. Brad Claw came to Ronan to check out the area last summer


----------



## Old School Labs

FOM said:


> I'm glad someone has faith in Buttlet and I!


You know I am always a fan for you guys......


----------



## pam ingham

where ever it is it will be cooler than north texas!! the heat made me forget more faves- some of the nicest people in the game - Charlie H and the amazing Bunny, Jim C and always intent Zoom and Jason and 'hedoesn't need it if he's that good' - Lucky, the Williams and the bodacious **** and last but not least the irascible Lance and his lovely ladies- there, hope that covers it..but I still probably forgot someone... 

it's hard to pick when there are so many good dogs and good people regards,


----------



## Glenda Brown

The 2011 National Amateur will be in the area around Ronan, Montana. There are already committees organized, land picked, etc.

See all of you---we hope---in Montana in June 2011.

Glenda


----------



## BonMallari

Ronan MT...guess its time to go visit Don Remien next summer


----------



## finkomania

I am all about the brown dawg wrecking crew go drake and big daddy roux


----------



## scott spalding

There are two nice chocolate females running also.
________
Body science


----------



## finkomania

Yea thats cool but I am a fan of you guys...Ive been following you all for 2 years and want either of you two to win. With all due respect to the other competitors. Go 39 and 69.


----------



## byounglove

2011 is in Montana

2012 in Michigan

2013 in Wisconsin


Barb


----------



## JusticeDog

Howard N said:


> Can both of these be true?
> 
> I thought the judges had to come from a different time zone than from where the trial was going to be held.
> 
> Poor Susan, honest, I'm not picking on you. Still would like to know where the nat'l am will be held next year. Not that I'd go or anything. For the most part whoever the judges are would just be names to me, not faces I'd know.


You can pick on me Howard. I know I read Howley. However, would it be Montana if they are in Oregon now? I thought they rotated east, west, middle, or something like that.... 

But, it will be in Wisconsin sometime soon!


----------



## JusticeDog

byounglove said:


> 2011 is in Montana
> 
> 2012 in Michigan
> 
> 2013 in Wisconsin
> 
> 
> Barb


 
There ya go..... Leave it to Barb!!!!!

Montana is the Rocky Moutain time zone, Michigan is eastern, and Wisconsin is back to Central time.


----------



## Rich Schultheis

yea i def read howley was one of the judges somwhere as well, maybe the blog or something


----------



## FOM

JusticeDog said:


> I noticed that the summary list on Working Retriever didn't pick up all the handles from Vickie Lamb's blog from yesterday.....


I was just told 44 handled in the first series on the memory bird. It was a quick handle. Neither the blog, report or callbacks have it listed.


----------



## Guest

Folks will need to make their lodging reservations early for Montana next year. There are not many h/motel rooms in that area and I just heard Nine Pipes was closed down so there goes a chunk of rooms right there.

I believe the host hotel will be at the Best Western in Polson. Is that correct, Glenda?

I hope the rainy season decides to stop a little early next year so the weather is nice for the event.  It's been beautiful here so far in Klamath Falls.


----------



## ErinsEdge

Melanie, when are you wearing "your T-shirt?"


----------



## Paula Richard

byounglove said:


> 2011 is in Montana
> 
> 2012 in Michigan
> 
> 2013 in Wisconsin
> 
> 
> Barb


When will it come back to the Eastern area?

P


----------



## Rich Schultheis

Looks like things got tough right at the end last night, pickup-pickup-handle-handle. Bummer for some nice dogs


----------



## Glenda Brown

Melanie is correct. The host hotel for 2011 will be the Best Western in Polson. 

Glenda


----------



## DoubleHaul

Paula Richard said:


> When will it come back to the Eastern area?
> 
> P


2012 in MI is probably considered the Eastern area, since it is the Eastern time zone. If the pattern holds with 2010-Pacific; 2011-Mountain; 2012-Eastern and 2013-Central, then the next chance for it to be held somewhere in the eastern part of the Eastern time zone looks like 2016.


----------



## Phyllis McGinn

The Nat'l Am judges for 2011 in Ronan, Montana are Mary Howley, Mitch Brown and the third is Nichols, sorry don't remember his first name.


----------



## TroyFeeken

Melanie Foster said:


> Folks will need to make their lodging reservations early for Montana next year. There are not many h/motel rooms in that area and I just heard Nine Pipes was closed down so there goes a chunk of rooms right there.
> 
> I believe the host hotel will be at the Best Western in Polson. Is that correct, Glenda?
> 
> I hope the rainy season decides to stop a little early next year so the weather is nice for the event.  It's been beautiful here so far in Klamath Falls.


I was just in the Polson/Ronan/Flathead Valley last week for a couple days of work and the weather was perfect there as well. Ninepipes hotel was open when I drove by it but I don't think they have much for lodging anyways.

Polson is only about a 15 min drive from Ronan and Missoula is about 40 min with a lot of newer hotels on the hwy exit leading North from I90 exit going into the valley.


----------



## Tom Watson

what are the dates for the 2011 Nat'l Am?


----------



## Troopers Mom

Where are the series updates on the Pick Em this year? Is Shayne on maternity leave?


----------



## FOM

A couple handles so far this morning....lots of big hunts, too....

The blog has some pictures up for this morning.....great job Vickie!


----------



## Aaron Homburg

*Thanks a million Vickie!!!! Also, what is "usually" thrown for each series. I know Dr. Ed has talked about usually series 5 is a __________ Is there a set of rules they follow for each test? Or do they look at the numbers they have left and decide? I know they have their test scenarios set up the week before but do they change their order of series???

Just wondering regards,

Aaron*


----------



## K G

callbacks to 4th series....86 (?) dogs....

1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 8, 9, 12, 13, 14, 15, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, 23, 25, 27, 28, 29, 30, 31, 32, 34, 35, 37, 38, 39, 40, 43, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 53, 54, 57, 58, 59, 60, 61, 63, 64, 66, 68, 69, 70, 71, 74, 75, 76, 77, 78, 79, 80, 81, 83, 85, 86, 87, 88, 89, 90, 91, 92, 94, 95, 96, 98, 99, 101 102, 103, 104, 105, 106, 107, 109, 111, 112

BIG cut comin' regards,

k g


----------



## FOM

If I did my math right: Dogs dropped in 3rd: 7, 10, 11, 16, 33, 36, 42, 44, 52, 62, 65, 67, 72, 73, 84, 97, 108


----------



## FOM

Not perfectly online (slightly left), but blind is deep of the right edge of the trees....
The blind may be tweeked a little, will let ya know. Edit: They are rolling with it....dog to the line!


----------



## JusticeDog

Is that scenery just not beautiful?


----------



## YardleyLabs

Are they running across that log or to the left of it?


----------



## FOM

YardleyLabs said:


> Are they running across that log or to the left of it?


Do not know, the picture was taken left of the line....sorry, that's the best info I have.


----------



## FOM

Looks like it's taking about 5-6 minutes per dog....

Edit: Been told that the blind is going as fast as 2-3 minutes per dog.....WOW


----------



## Rich Schultheis

On the blog it mentions Teak (#66) handled in the first series (down near the bottom of the Sunday pg), but it isn't indicated on the callback list or your list FOM, anyone know if he handled or not?


----------



## Howard N

Bill posted on facebook that he screwed up and had to handle Teak in the first.

Here's his page: http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=1457835619


----------



## FOM

pondhopper said:


> On the blog it mentions Teak (#66) handled in the first series (down near the bottom of the Sunday pg), but it isn't indicated on the callback list or your list FOM, anyone know if he handled or not?


I went to bed, did recheck the blog in the morning...will update my list.


----------



## Rick_C

Wonder if the wind is blowing as hard right to left as it looks like by how the tree's are leaning?


----------



## pam ingham

There is a very talented photographer at the NARC - Molly S- prior to the NARC she sent out an email saying she would be in the field taking some action shots - perhaps Vicky can check if the photos will be posted on the report or perhaps on Molly's website? Vicky's shots are great but she can't be everywhere! The other talented photographer is Sylvia Mc, but she seems preoccupied -imagine that!


----------



## BonMallari

oh no not Picturegate II 2010...


----------



## John Goode

there is a KOA in Polson Mt. for folks who want to ruff it!! and the weather can be anything!


----------



## EdA

John Goode said:


> there is a KOA in Polson Mt. for folks who want to ruff it!! and the weather can be anything!


Well since no ones qualified yet lots of folks are hoping for the chance to look for lodging, me included. ;-)


----------



## FOM

EdA said:


> Well since no ones qualified yet lots of folks are hoping for the chance to look for lodging, me included. ;-)


Ditto! Then I'll be asking for the number for the KOA!


----------



## Annette

It is a really great area. I have spent 7 0r 8 summers there. Sure miss it this year.


----------



## EdA

FOM said:


> Ditto! Then I'll be asking for the number for the KOA!


Ronan is a long way from Texas to haul an RV, can I reserve your fold down couch, I am a very easy keeper, a good cook, neat and clean, I won't be in the way.....


----------



## FOM

EdA said:


> Ronan is a long way from Texas to haul an RV, can I reserve your fold down couch, I am a very easy keeper, a good cook, neat and clean, I won't be in the way.....


I don't think you'll like it much, it's only 5' in length! Perfect for me, not so much for you.....unless of course you like sleeping all curled up.


----------



## dogcommand

Check in advance with KOA if you are considering this, it has changed a lot in the last couple of years.

Also, Ninepipes is closed up and is for sale.

Living in Ronan and loving it.


----------



## BonMallari

last bird got picked up about 6pm PST anyone care to guess how many dogs come back for the 5th series...I'll guess 64


----------



## AmiableLabs

I'll say 72.


----------



## K G

70...or less by a couple...;-)

My S.W.A.G. regards,

k g


----------



## Rick_C

I'll guess 66


----------



## Rich Schultheis

I say 68 is the number


----------



## Pat Oneill

77 maybe less, guess after these next marks...


----------



## FOM

I'm off to bed....I will update the summary list in the morning, hopefully someone will have the callbacks by then


----------



## Guest

JusticeDog said:


> Is that scenery just not beautiful?


It truly was. Gallery was up on the hill to the right of the line under trees for shade. (It was up to about 75F or so during the day. I know, there are some of you that are >100 right now. Sorry.)

I'm sure there were very few observing that didn't look around at some point and say "wow." Pretty heavenly.


----------



## Rich Schultheis

70 dogs back, #'s on the blog. quad for the 5th


----------



## BonMallari

K G said:


> 70...or less by a couple...;-)
> 
> My S.W.A.G. regards,
> 
> k g


Bingo.....


----------



## FOM

Dogs dropped: 1, 2, 4, 17, 21, 29, 30, 48, 51, 53, 74, 90, 94, 98, 101, 107

Summary list updated.


----------



## FOM

Looks like the judges are in full control with the 5th series....4 dogs run, 3 handles....ouch!

Basic description of the test:

Long bird is a mallard hen shot right to left along a far canal bank.
Hen pheasant at 10 o'clock thrown right to left. (I think this is a short bird)
Rooster flyer deep of short bird at 8 o'clock thrown tight to short bird.
Drake at 3 o'clock shot right to left.

I know, I know would be better with a picture, but that's the best i have.


----------



## EdA

FOM said:


> Looks like the judges are in full control with the 5th series....4 dogs run, 3 handles....ouch!
> 
> Basic description of the test:
> 
> Long bird is a mallard hen shot right to left along a far canal bank.
> Hen pheasant at 10 o'clock thrown right to left. (I think this is a short bird)
> Rooster flyer deep of short bird at 8 o'clock thrown tight to short bird.
> Drake at 3 o'clock shot right to left.
> 
> I know, I know would be better with a picture, but that's the best i have.


10-11 minutes per dog, stopping at 5:30 for Worker's party, gun changes at 66 and 91, Skeeter 47 currently running


----------



## AmiableLabs

This is just my 10-cents, but it seems to me that we (myself included) on RTF have lost all independence for reporting the Nationals, and are relying 100% on the folks at_ Retriever News_....

....to our detriment.

I have 110% appreciation for the hard work that Vicki and the others at _RN_ are contributing!

But I think the community is served better when there are multiple sources.


----------



## FOM

AmiableLabs said:


> This is just my 10-cents, but it seems to me that we (myself included) on RTF have lost all independence for reporting the Nationals, and are relying 100% on the folks at_ Retriever News_....
> 
> ....to our detriment.
> 
> I have 110% appreciation for the hard work that Vicki and the others at _RN_ are contributing!
> 
> But I think the community is served better when there are multiple sources.


 
Not true.....I've got a few sending me info....but hey, does it really matter in the long run? And I do have a day job so I have to atleast do some work vs. living on RTF for the National.....

Edit: I also if you have any contacts at the National, feel free to post up some updates....sorry I only know so many people who are willing to help with updates....most of them are also occuppied running their dogs, so I don't hound them for info...I take what I get and am grateful....


----------



## EdA

AmiableLabs said:


> This is just my 10-cents, but it seems to me that we (myself included) on RTF have lost all independence for reporting the Nationals, and are relying 100% on the folks at_ Retriever News_....
> 
> ....to our detriment.
> 
> I have 110% appreciation for the hard work that Vicki and the others at _RN_ are contributing!
> 
> But I think the community is served better when there are multiple sources.


when the field is very large people are generally not at the trial all day, I have multiple sources who text me regularly but most of them are running at similar times so I usually get 3 or 4 texts, 47 hunted a flyer, 50 handled, 49 clean


----------



## AmiableLabs

Lainee and Ed,

I appreciate that you are also getting scattered reports. I guess I was wrong to say we are relying 100% on _RN._

But if we look at the reporting on RTF I think my observation still rings true. We are not getting anything noticeably more than what _RN_ is providing. No other reports. No other pics.

And I include myself in any responsibility for this! I haven't taken any steps to get on site reporting, choosing instead to just sit back and let _RN_ do the heavy lifting. 

And I think the lack of alternative reporting and alternative pics serves the community less.


----------



## Rich Schultheis

Sure wish you could click on the test setup pictures on the blog and report like you could in past nationals to get a better look. Bout the only thing i can make out from the lastest picture is the close flyer. Oh well better than nothing!


----------



## Mark

I was told that it is the same test as the 5th in 2006, but cant seem to access the old 2006 database

Sorry not to be running it. 3000 miles is a long way to go to have female come in heat and have to scratch. Bummer
But when you get lemons make lemonade. Hopefully she will come home with a belly full of pups.

Mark


----------



## Breck

Sorry you had to scratch Mark, what a bummer.
Not sure what this years test is exactly but the 5th Series in '06 was a Land Quad.

http://www.akc.org/events/field_trials/retrievers/narc/2006/wednesday.cfm

Miss the AKC coverage. They used to have many good pics and short video clips.


----------



## EdA

pondhopper said:


> Sure wish you could click on the test setup pictures on the blog and report like you could in past nationals to get a better look.!


also no beautiful detailed sketches from Pam Ingham


----------



## FOM

EdA said:


> also no beautiful detailed sketches from Pam Ingham


Ditto....


----------



## Mark

Breck said:


> Sorry you had to scratch Mark, what a bummer.
> Not sure what this years test is exactly but the 5th Series in '06 was a Land Quad.
> 
> http://www.akc.org/events/field_trials/retrievers/narc/2006/wednesday.cfm
> 
> Miss the AKC coverage. They used to have many good pics and short video clips.


 
From the above It certainly looks as if it is in the same area. This is the sketch for 2006
http://www.akc.org/events/field_trials/retrievers/narc/2006/testarea_wednesday.pdf

But I am not there so take it with a pinch of salt

Mark


----------



## AmiableLabs

According to my count nine dogs entered with MH titles, and another four qualifying but not entering also with MH titles.

That seems more than years past? 

I like it!! I hope to see more!


----------



## FOM

So far 17 dogs have run this morning....7 have handles, 1 double handle and 1 pick up....WOW

And 2 had handles from a previous series....so in 17 dogs, there are 6 "_clean_"


----------



## EdA

who picked up?


----------



## FOM

EdA said:


> who picked up?


63 - Charles and Bunny.....but of course it can't be true cause it's not on the blog yet


----------



## Warren Flynt

are there ever 'quints' in a national?

prone to asking stupid questions regards,

Warren


----------



## EdA

Warren Flynt said:


> are there ever 'quints' in a national?
> 
> prone to asking stupid questions regards,
> 
> Warren


not yet, but never say never


----------



## Vicky Trainor

FOM said:


> 63 - Charles and Bunny.....but of course it can't be true cause it's not on the blog yet


Unfortunately, that's the news I received also.  Was hoping that Charlie & Bunny would have been there in the finals.


----------



## TroyFeeken

Also keep in mind, not as many people are in the gallery as there are at a weekend trial because they are allowed to train on the provided training grounds in the area at the same time.

Thanks to all for the reports!


----------



## EdA

#68 Mootsie and Ted thumbs up


----------



## Rich Schultheis

blog says handle for #76 and #69, guessing that should read handle for #66 and #69, anyone that could confirm that?


----------



## AmiableLabs

*"Handle on Dog #69"

*Dangit.


----------



## EdA

pondhopper said:


> blog says handle for #76 and #69, guessing that should read handle for #66 and #69, anyone that could confirm that?


66 handled, don't think 76 has run


----------



## Warren Flynt

AmiableLabs said:


> *"Handle on Dog #69"
> 
> *Dangit.


39 is still "clean" though.


----------



## Mark Littlejohn

Any buzz as to why #2 Miah wasn't called back? 
No handles, no monsters, and an ok 4th WB, per my sources.

ml


----------



## scott spalding

Drake had a hunt on the left flyer larger then I would have liked. It is a great test and very tough. Drake is 39.
________
NEXIUM SIDE EFFECTS


----------



## Tim West

I've got a call into Frank but his cell must be dead. He usually calls right after he runs. Sure hated to see that 69 with a Handle beside it.


----------



## FOM

66 did not handle (huge flyer hunt from one source - good from another - no mention of a handle)....as far as I know....not sure what the 76 is about?

Edit: It is possible that Vickie posted about 76 while it was happening and then went back and added in 69....


----------



## Warren Flynt

There are some serious dogs with handles now....


----------



## BonMallari

Warren Flynt said:


> There are some serious dogs with handles now....



which is the larger fault...those that handled in the 3rd series or those that handled in the 5th...and if they are carried into later series will it come back to haunt the judges when compared to a dog that has zero handles


----------



## huntinman

Tim West said:


> I've got a call into Frank but his cell must be dead. He usually calls right after he runs. Sure hated to see that 69 with a Handle beside it.


He may be OK Tim if his hunt on the earlier marks was not too bad. You can play a long time with a handle if your other work is good and the handle itself was good (hopefully he didn't wait till his hunt became a monster hunt before handling).


----------



## scott spalding

69 had a clean handle.
________
UHWH


----------



## Guest

scott spalding said:


> Drake had a hunt on the left flyer larger then I would have liked. It is a great test and very tough. Drake is 39.


I put a smiley face on, but it wasn't enough. So....

You ROCK, Scott!

See ya back up there tomorrow.


----------



## FOM

80, 85 Handle


----------



## labraiser

Drake and Jinx both clean? Go chocolates!!!!


----------



## finkomania

Can't believe I am getting worked up about this stuff but once again go Drake and Roux


----------



## huntinman

scott spalding said:


> 69 had a clean handle.


good, hope he's still back. Good luck the rest of the way to you as well Scott. Sounds like you are off to a heck of a start.


----------



## EdA

76,77 handle, 78 double handle, 70 2 no birds, 79 no bird


----------



## scott spalding

huntinman said:


> good, hope he's still back. Good luck the rest of the way to you as well Scott. Sounds like you are off to a heck of a start.


Thanks we are really hoping for drake and roux.
________
Free vaporizer


----------



## FOM

Ted and Buffy "smoked it" was the update I just got!


----------



## FOM

Just heard they will not run past dog 9 tonight - worker's party....


----------



## K G

I guess I shouldn't be surprised that RTF is getting it done with texts and cellphones...thanks to all that are contributing....

k g


----------



## FOM

K G said:


> I guess I shouldn't be surprised that RTF is getting it done with texts and cellphones...thanks to all that are contributing....
> 
> k g


No way that's happening 

I do know Vickie and her laptop are fighting right now...I feel for her and i'm sure she is frustrated beyond words!


----------



## Tim West

Frank said Roux got happy feet and crept on the flier go-Bird. Had to re-heel and he lost focus and was blowing by it with a full head of speed when Frank did a quick handle. He did the rest of them well. Rats!

He also said the wind is picking up which should help the dogs. Early dogs had little wind.


----------



## EdA

BonMallari said:


> which is the larger fault...those that handled in the 3rd series or those that handled in the 5th...and if they are carried into later series will it come back to haunt the judges when compared to a dog that has zero handles


just because a dog hasn't handled doesn't mean that all of the marks were good, to the contrary a dog with lots of good to excellent marks and a handle on a mark is simply that, one mistake, better to commit that mistake in a series like this with lots of poor work than in a series with lots of good work and judges looking for dogs to drop, that should not be an issue here unless tomorrow is an entirely different test

at Nationals it is often more important when the mistake is made rather than what the mistake was, I'm sure that there will be numbers of dogs who have handled and had 3 other good birds who will be back for the 6th while those that had significant hunts and handles may be gone


----------



## FOM

91 handle, 92 pick up

Edit: 91 just turned into a PU


----------



## Rich Schultheis

hoping for good news about #96


----------



## FOM

pondhopper said:


> hoping for good news about #96


Is getting a rerun - had a walk away flier....


----------



## K G

FOM said:


> No way that's happening


............................................................................

k g


----------



## Ted Shih

I am told that Bob Hayden with Dog 96 did great!


----------



## Steve T

Go Bob And Bo!


----------



## Ted Shih

Very tough test. Fun to watch. Fun to run. 

Handlers tried all kinds of different ways to run the test.

The way of most success (success being a relative term with a 25-33% no handle rate): Pick up short bird second, pick up flyer next, then go for long bird

Next most successful: Pick up flyer second, pick up long bird third, then dig up short bird

Test dog tried long bird second, but then handled as dog broke hard left for flyer. Don't know if anyone else tried this approach

10 minutes for great work
20 minutes for horrible work

If you got a bird flyer on the left, it made the short retired really hard

Got really hot and muggy around 2 pm


----------



## Rich Schultheis

Thanks to everyone that provided updates today, hopefully the blog computer issues get worked out soon.


----------



## Guest

EdA said:


> to the contrary a dog with lots of good to excellent marks and a handle on a mark is simply that


From what I "heard" from one of the committee heads is that the judges said during set up that they would prefer a quick handle than a <fill in the gap> hunt.

Of course, doesn't it state that in the regs as well and how often does that come into play?

Thanks all for the updates. Go Uncle Bob and Bo! (I keep thinking if I call him Uncle enough, he will eventually believe me and adopt me.)


----------



## mjh345

Ted Shih said:


> I am told that Bob Hayden with Dog 96 did great!


Keep it up Bob and BO!!!


----------



## BWCA Labs Margo Penke

2-Dogs said:


> Any buzz as to why #2 Miah wasn't called back?
> No handles, no monsters, and an ok 4th WB, per my sources.
> 
> ml


was wondering that myself have a friend who thought that dog was a favorite in his books...curious if there was any 'buzz' about it too


----------



## ErinsEdge

Lainee you're doing a great job with the summary-so easy to read!


----------



## HarryWilliams

I noticed the "blog" referred to a couple of dogs as handling and they are not listed that way on the "callback" link. But the RTF summary lists them as having a handle.;-) 

It's sure nice to have a couple of sources for information. Harry


----------



## Franco

2-Dogs said:


> Any buzz as to why #2 Miah wasn't called back?
> No handles, no monsters, and an ok 4th WB, per my sources.
> 
> ml


I'd be glad to call him and get the skinny except my young BLM ate my phone last Thursday night including the little SIM card that stores phone numbers!


----------



## BonMallari

its Thursday and they are finishing the 5th series..they might have to cut the field big time after this in order to get 2 tests done today, 1.5 Friday, and 1.5 for a Saturday finish


----------



## EdA

BonMallari said:


> its Thursday and they are finishing the 5th series..they might have to cut the field big time after this in order to get 2 tests done today, 1.5 Friday, and 1.5 for a Saturday finish


projected to finish 5 about 11 AM, then a land blind for 6, 7 is sometimes a combination test but could be anything


----------



## Eric Fryer

Am I the only one not getting any work done at all this week? Well thats not totally true, I have "worked" the refresh button.... almost to death. You know what would be sweet though, if they could set up some type of Pay-per-view live streaming of the event. Then I would get alot more work done here...


----------



## 2tall

LOL! Eric, I have had this problem twice a year ever since I "discovered" the Nat Open and Nat Am here on RTF in 2007. It seems like I even neglect my own dogs work in order to keep up with the "big dogs"!


----------



## Lynn Moore

Mark said:


> From the above It certainly looks as if it is in the same area. This is the sketch for 2006
> http://www.akc.org/events/field_trials/retrievers/narc/2006/testarea_wednesday.pdf
> 
> But I am not there so take it with a pinch of salt
> 
> Mark


It is the same field......we had memories of our first National and having to double handle in that field. Michael wasn't going to let that field get him again four years later with the same dog. Now that she's older, she was able to put her nose on every bird yesterday afternoon. Quite a different feeling.


----------



## FOM

Off to a rough start this morning...12 picked up......13 did it....14 pick up


----------



## FOM

Eric Fryer said:


> Am I the only one not getting any work done at all this week? Well thats not totally true, I have "worked" the refresh button.... almost to death. You know what would be sweet though, if they could set up some type of Pay-per-view live streaming of the event. Then I would get alot more work done here...


I'm good at multi-tasking, but for some reason my productivity sucks right now....anyone want to figure out the simulation model-notifier-listener issue I'm working on?


----------



## Dave Burton

Any word on #15 this morning?


----------



## FOM

labman63 said:


> Any word on #15 this morning?


Pick up....sorry.....extremely rough start 4 dogs, 3 pickups....OUCH......18 handled....my source says they believe the long bird is tougher today and keep in mind yesterday it was tough....

Edit: Also note that my sources say PU for 15 (Grady), while Retriever Callbacks show nothing....I'm more apt to believe my sources at this point.....come on Vickie, get that blog up and running. Anyone else want to bet Vickie is ready to scream in frustration?


----------



## BWCA Labs Margo Penke

FOM said:


> Off to a rough start this morning...12 picked up......13 did it....14 pick up


Thank you Thank you Thank you, started at the last thread then backed up to here...heard 'rough start' 3 out of 4 handled and I knew my sister was one of those 4.
I am so so glad: 13 DID IT! Whoo Hoo Hooie; awesome! Go "Blue" and Missy from all the fans back in Minnesota.
Now...I'll give her a call or try to connect thru facebook. Thanks for posting FOM


----------



## FOM

19 handled....


----------



## Jim Scarborough

On pins and needles waiting on info for #20, Wayne and Misty.


----------



## FOM

Jim Scarborough said:


> On pins and needles waiting on info for #20, Wayne and Misty.


You can breathe now....20 did it.


----------



## splashdash

Go wayne and Misty !!!!!


----------



## FOM

BTW ladies and gentlemen....I will not name my sources, I will leave that up to them if they so desire, but I think a *HUGE Thank You is owed them*....I'm only the one posting updates on RTF, they are the ones providing them!

You know who you are, thank you for helping keep us all updated....throughout this National!


----------



## Breck

Last night they were supposed to end with #9 but reporting stopped with 109. What did dogs between 109 and 12 do?


----------



## FOM

Breck,

I did not get any other updates about handles or PUs so I make the assumption they did the test in some form or fashion....as you can tell from my summary list, there is a lot of conflicts on what did or didn't happen. I was hoping they would of gotten the blog up and running last night and cleared up any confussion, but looks like their efforts to do that has rolled into this morning. I feel their pain - technology can be our own worst nightmare! So no news is better than news of a handle or pick up, right? 

FOM


----------



## AmiableLabs

FOM said:


> BTW ladies and gentlemen....I will not name my sources, I will leave that up to them if they so desire, but I think a *HUGE Thank You is owed them*....I'm only the one posting updates on RTF, they are the ones providing them! You know who you are, thank you for helping keep us all updated....throughout this National!


Thanks to both of you.


----------



## Annette

Thank you for taking the time to give us the updates and also to your contact or contacts for keeping you up to date. It is trully appreciated.


----------



## BWCA Labs Margo Penke

AmiableLabs said:


> Thanks to both of you.


I'll double that


----------



## FOM

22 handle....


----------



## pam ingham

:BIG:HUGEthank you! not because 22 handled but to the 'informants' whoever they are!!


----------



## Mark Chase

FOM, your sources were correct for #12 and #15 both dogs were PU.


----------



## FOM

Mark Chase said:


> FOM, your sources were correct for #12 and #15 both dogs were PU.


 
Thanks Mark for verifying.....sorry about Grady 

Dog 23 did it....


----------



## Aaron Homburg

*Thanks so much for the updates Lainee! And a big thanks to the players to be named later!!!!!

Enjoying and cheering from afar!

Aaron*


----------



## FOM

25 handle.....


----------



## AmiableLabs

Cheers to any dog that survives the 5th!


----------



## Annette

I'll second that!


----------



## TMURRAY

FOM said:


> BTW ladies and gentlemen....I will not name my sources, I will leave that up to them if they so desire, but I think a *HUGE Thank You is owed them*....I'm only the one posting updates on RTF, they are the ones providing them!
> 
> You know who you are, thank you for helping keep us all updated....throughout this National!


Thanks to ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FOM

27 did it......


----------



## BWCA Labs Margo Penke

Go Yvonne and Ethel


----------



## FOM

28 pick up......


----------



## BWCA Labs Margo Penke

Oh my word, this test is TOUGH!


----------



## Lesa Cozens Dauphin

Thanks for all the updates! This series is tough on my picks....ouch!

lesa c


----------



## EdA

FOM said:


> I was hoping they would of gotten the blog up and running last night and cleared up any confussion


isn't it ironic that RTF's text message and cellphone coverage trumps RN's high tech coverage that doesn't work....


----------



## RetrieversONLINE

Am I alone in my frustration?

As always I am very interested in what's happened at the National Am. I am particularly interested in the tests that are being set up, partly because I know two of the judges so well and partly becasue I love to study how the National develops. These last few days I am stuck in the office so able to hit the 'refresh' often.

I simply have no feel for these tests. There is really no analysis of what they truly involve. The photos (especially without lines) don't help much and you can't click on them to enlarge. The diagrams haven't helped me either. I miss the YBS type of video and things like the Rorem analyses.

Don't get me wrong, I applaud the efforts of all those covering this. I truly appreciate the monumental task as I have done the Canadian National reports often. I'm just frustrated. 

PS. This preoccupation with handle or not as THE criteria for success probably proliferates the "handle out" mentality we see at weekends. I know reporters have been reeled in during the past at desribing hunts but the Nationals seem to have only 3 kinds of jobs-no handle, handle and PU. Trust me the judges have a different book.

Frustration Vent over

Cheers


----------



## Miriam Wade

Lainee thanks so much for the play by play. Sorry to hear that Grady was a pu. :-(

**Just saw Dash is gone too. :-(

M


----------



## L Magee

Any word on#31?


----------



## YardleyLabs

Callback report lists 31 clean and 32 with a handle.


----------



## lablover

EdA said:


> isn't it ironic that RTF's text message and cellphone coverage trumps RN's high tech coverage that doesn't work....


Hasn't the RTF coverage ALWAYS EXCEEDED coverage by "others"?


----------



## iTrain

Imho on the 5th Series:

The tightness of the left retired bird & the flyer just deep to the left has caused a great deal of problems. Some dogs feel they got the bird in " that area" & are confused when sent back close to it. The flyer is shot flat & sometimes in. There is a hill & ridge that they want to go up & alot of dogs don't want to check down. If they do come up with the flyer the long hunt on it has hurt the hunt on the long retired.

The long bird is thrown hard angle back in high cover. There is a piece of water to the left of it. Dogs feel the need to get in and then some have got lost.

It's a tough test , but very doable, as dogs have shown.


----------



## EdA

lablover said:


> Hasn't the RTF coverage ALWAYS EXCEEDED coverage by "others"?


when we had enlargeable photographs, videos, and Pam's fabulous sketches we could get a read on what the tests were like and was going on, I cannot even see the sketches and the picture quality is so poor as to be worthless


----------



## Steve Hamel

Keep it going dad,(Pirate) you can do it !

You did great dad,(Pirate) keep up the good work !

From Gabby, (your daughter)


----------



## jeff t.

EdA said:


> when we had enlargeable photographs, videos, and Pam's fabulous sketches we could get a read on what the tests were like and was going on, I cannot even see the sketches and the picture quality is so poor as to be worthless


Perhaps this will change today when they go back to the old format, which was superior IMO, especially with regard to the picture quality and ability to see large size images. What we've seen so far is woefully inadequate IMO.


----------



## bull

Dennis and others on the forum.
A little description of the test. The last bird down is a duck in very heavy cover.
Most dogs get it after a hunt. The second flyer is a rooster thrown towards the
short retired. There is a lot of cover but the rooster falls between 20-40 yards
from the thrower. The wind is mostly from right to left and several of the dogs
winded the short retired on the way to the rooster flyer. The dogs that get the
rooster 2nd, seemed to push off the line to that bird and are upwind of the short
retired gun. The hardest bird is the long retired. It is in very high cover, it is
across the river with moving water. When you go directly at the bird the current
pushes you to the left and you come out down from the bird. It is in very high cover
on both sides of the river. The river is 20 yards wide. The other factor that makes the mark really hard is that the return trail is left of the mark by 10-15 yards because when the dogs return the current carries the dog away from the mark and they get out
down stream. After 10 dogs there was a nice trail to the left of the long mark and
it was very difficult to get out of. Finally because of the cover you can't see your dog
to handle very well. A lot of the time the handler didn't see the dog pick up the
long bird. You could see the dog in various locations around the blind and bird but
it was very difficult. So the difficulty is long birds, high cover, variable wind and
moving current. Hope this helps. Was a very nice test, very hard.

Steve O'C


----------



## FOM

RetrieversONLINE said:


> Am I alone in my frustration?
> 
> As always I am very interested in what's happened at the National Am. I am particularly interested in the tests that are being set up, partly because I know two of the judges so well and partly becasue I love to study how the National develops. These last few days I am stuck in the office so able to hit the 'refresh' often.
> 
> I simply have no feel for these tests. There is really no analysis of what they truly involve. The photos (especially without lines) don't help much and you can't click on them to enlarge. The diagrams haven't helped me either. I miss the YBS type of video and things like the Rorem analyses.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I applaud the efforts of all those covering this. I truly appreciate the monumental task as I have done the Canadian National reports often. I'm just frustrated.
> 
> PS. This preoccupation with handle or not as THE criteria for success probably proliferates the "handle out" mentality we see at weekends. I know reporters have been reeled in during the past at desribing hunts but the Nationals seem to have only 3 kinds of jobs-no handle, handle and PU. Trust me the judges have a different book.
> 
> Frustration Vent over
> 
> Cheers


When I first attempted to keep a summary page I got beat up pretty good about the comments....(i.e. big hunt, switch, hacky blind, etc....), this in turned caused an innoccent by-stander to get beat about the brow because people assumed the person was my contact at the National....this in turned caused a lot of people not to want to volunteer to feed any updates to us. Snow ball affect....so sticking with obvious dings (handle, no handle, pick up) is the safest way for me to do my summary list.....I have limited judging experience, but I agree that judges see things differently and not so black and white....on the other hand I'll take any kind of updating I can get. It's a double edge sword....

Lainee


----------



## BonMallari

EdA said:


> when we had enlargeable photographs, videos, and Pam's fabulous sketches we could get a read on what the tests were like and was going on, I cannot even see the sketches and the picture quality is so poor as to be worthless


I concur...the only one that came close to the quality of illustration that Ms.Ingham does was when Tom Quinn used to do them so many moons ago...


----------



## EdA

jeff t. said:


> Perhaps this will change today when they go back to the old format.


would the cliche "too little too late" apply...;-)


----------



## YardleyLabs

Speaking of updates, any news on the final dogs?


----------



## FOM

lablover said:


> Hasn't the RTF coverage ALWAYS EXCEEDED coverage by "others"?


Not always.....it would be nice if all parties could work together.....but it is what it is....


----------



## FOM

YardleyLabs said:


> Speaking of updates, any news on the final dogs?


Trying to find out, my one contact stopped txting - i'm going to assume they left, is working, or just enjoying the national away from the action.


----------



## BonMallari

Great just when my dad ( # 34 Lanse) is stepping to the line


----------



## Eric Fryer

BonMallari said:


> Great just when my dad ( # 34 Lanse) is stepping to the line


I know right? I have been waiting for 2 days to hear how #38 does.... now nothing but dead silence. I guess I could go back to work.... oh hell who am I kidding?


----------



## byounglove

RetrieversONLINE said:


> Am I alone in my frustration?
> 
> As always I am very interested in what's happened at the National Am. I am particularly interested in the tests that are being set up, partly because I know two of the judges so well and partly becasue I love to study how the National develops. These last few days I am stuck in the office so able to hit the 'refresh' often.
> 
> I simply have no feel for these tests. There is really no analysis of what they truly involve. The photos (especially without lines) don't help much and you can't click on them to enlarge. The diagrams haven't helped me either. I miss the YBS type of video and things like the Rorem analyses.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I applaud the efforts of all those covering this. I truly appreciate the monumental task as I have done the Canadian National reports often. I'm just frustrated.
> 
> PS. This preoccupation with handle or not as THE criteria for success probably proliferates the "handle out" mentality we see at weekends. I know reporters have been reeled in during the past at desribing hunts but the Nationals seem to have only 3 kinds of jobs-no handle, handle and PU. Trust me the judges have a different book.
> 
> Frustration Vent over
> 
> Cheers


Dennis,

You are not alone with your frustrations. This has been the worst job of reporting at a national that we have ever witnessed. To not have video coverage at a national event of this caliber in this day and age of technology is incomprehensable!! 

There was no information about the meeting. At the very least announcing the location, dates and judges for next year's national

There is very little detail of test description and no comments or feedback from observers or handlers unless you go to RTF.

Sure seems like we are regressing instead of progressing!

Barb


----------



## BonMallari

Posted on the blog this morning



> Just wanted to let everyone know that we are in the process of switching to our previous software for the blog that we have used in the past Nationals. We hope to get this accomplished fairly quickly. We thank everyone for their patience. Tina Ebner


----------



## FOM

Blog is back up....


----------



## Eric Fryer

FOM said:


> Blog is back up....


Blog would not work for me, but the report showed 38 had a handle. Call backs to come soon...


----------



## FOM

Eric Fryer said:


> Blog would not work for me, but the report showed 38 had a handle. Call backs to come soon...


Got that.....trying to confirm whether or not 32 was just a handle or a pick up? Anyone? - Never mind it was a pick up....


----------



## FOM

The link was changed to: http://2010narcblog.theretrievernews.com/

I updated the one in the summary thread....

Waiting for callbacks....from a person in the gallery...

Lastly - confirmed what we have is about as accurate as possible....


----------



## Vickie Lamb

Folks,

As of the past few moments the blogware is back up by using the previous software.

Please understand that I was shut down on Saturday with the last word I typed. Could not add anything else. Was shut down for much of Sunday and Monday and basically all of yesterday. 

Currently I have over 1,500 photos and building, will have twice that by the time we're done, and need to match them to posts made, unmade and those still to be created from previous days, and all my notes.

Frustration is beyond a word, but what Retriever News hoped was a great plan turned out to be otherwise. I had wanted to keep the software we'd been using previously and now we are back to that. Retriever News has been doing everything possible to get this turned back around and into the previous software. Happily that is now the case...we're back to what works.

I will post further shortly. Thank you. CALLBACKS FOR SIXTH ARE ON BLOG>


----------



## Waterbug

From the site

CALLBACKS FOR TEST SIX and there are 44 dogs: 

3, 5, 6, 8, 9, 13, 18, 20, 22, 23, 27, 34, 35, 37, 38, 39, 45, 46, 49, 50, 57, 58, 60, 61, 68, 69, 70, 71, 75, 76 (STARTS), 77, 79, 81, 83, 87, 89, 95, 96, 99, 102, 105, 106, 111, 112


----------



## BonMallari

EdA said:


> *projected to finish 5 about 11 AM,* then a land blind for 6, 7 is sometimes a combination test but could be anything





> The test is in the books at 10:47 am.


How do you do that ? I know this isnt your first rodeo, but that is almost scary


----------



## AmiableLabs

It seems to me to call forty-four dogs back means they were moderately strict about hunts. I like that.


----------



## Vickie Lamb

Also, you may need to refresh pages and perhaps redo bookmarks to access the updated blog. 

As today and tonight progress, I will attempt to address as many of your PM questions and phone messages and texts as I possibly can on the current blog page. I will also put appropriate information where it belongs in the blog per day. I am doing the Blog and Tina Ebner is doing the Report and the Callbacks. 

I was hoping to make more posts over here but it's been all I can do and then some to keep up with keeping up with information and everything that goes with it. I have notepads and wordpads and theme books and clipboards and a large amount of photos.

Since this event began, it's taken an inordinate amount of work and time to keep up with not just the time UP but all the activity on the time DOWN and the corresponding photos and such. Sleep is a luxury not present thus far, so if you can, please bear with me.


----------



## FOM

Dogs Dropped: 12, 14, 15, 19, 25, 28, 31, 32, 40, 43, 47, 54, 59, 63, 64, 66, 78, 80, 85, 86, 88, 91, 92, 103, 104, 109 (26 total)


----------



## FOM

Vickie Lamb said:


> Also, you may need to refresh pages and perhaps redo bookmarks to access the updated blog.
> 
> As today and tonight progress, I will attempt to address as many of your PM questions and phone messages and texts as I possibly can on the current blog page. I will also put appropriate information where it belongs in the blog per day. I am doing the Blog and Tina Ebner is doing the Report and the Callbacks.
> 
> I was hoping to make more posts over here but it's been all I can do and then some to keep up with keeping up with information and everything that goes with it. I have notepads and wordpads and theme books and clipboards and a large amount of photos.
> 
> Since this event began, it's taken an inordinate amount of work and time to keep up with not just the time UP but all the activity on the time DOWN and the corresponding photos and such. Sleep is a luxury not present thus far, so if you can, please bear with me.


Vickie,

You are doing great, technology can be a bear sometimes....

Lainee


----------



## BMay

Thanks Lainee...got it now!


----------



## FOM

BMay said:


> Thanks Lainee...got it now!


Summary List is now updated.....sorry for the delay, trying to do real work and this at the same time...time for lunch....


----------



## Buzz

Waterbug said:


> From the site
> 
> CALLBACKS FOR TEST SIX and there are 44 dogs:
> 
> 3, 5, 6, 8, 9, 13, 18, 20, 22, 23, 27, 34, 35, 37, 38, 39, 45, 46, 49, 50, 57, 58, 60, 61, 68, 69, 70, 71, 75, 76 (STARTS), 77, 79, 81, 83, 87, 89, 95, 96, 99, 102, 105, 106, 111, 112


Wow, that series nearly destroyed my pick 'em choices!


----------



## Brent McDowell

Rough was the second dog to run the 6th - any updates on him?


----------



## FOM

Wow the land blind is a quick one according to the blog...2.5 minutes....


----------



## Waterbug

Brent McDowell said:


> Rough was the second dog to run the 6th - any updates on him?


Wandering same thing. Call backs show he is clean, but there was a report he handled in the 5th. 

Buzz, the 5th destroyed my picks as well. Have three dogs and the TB still in.


----------



## BMay

Yep...lots of us were in good shape going into the 5th. I lost 5 plus my TB. It's okay, I still have 5 playing...Go Prime, Drake, Pirate, Diamond and Bo!!!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Yeah, 5 of my picks went out in that round. 5 & the tiebreaker is all I have left regards.


----------



## Huntlabs

Good luck, Rough, Dad from the pups!


----------



## Mandy Cieslinski

Does anyone have the new link to the blog?

GO PIRATE (Daddy) from daughter Mylee


----------



## BMay

Mandy....Lainee posted it on page 24


----------



## EdA

7th to be "a quick water blind"


----------



## Mandy Cieslinski

Sorry - I kept trying and that was not working. Just tried again and it worked. THANKS


----------



## Buzz

BMay said:


> Mandy....Lainee posted it on page 24


That link doesn't work for me...


----------



## FOM

Buzz said:


> That link doesn't work for me...


http://2010narcblog.theretrievernews.com/

It's also updated at the top of the summary list - there right now...


----------



## YardleyLabs

Buzz said:


> That link doesn't work for me...


http://2010narcblog.theretrievernews.com/

This is where I am getting in OK.


----------



## Waterbug

type in http://2010narcblog.theretrievernews.com/


----------



## Warren Flynt

Just so I dont drive myself crazy, about how often does Vickie update the blog. From my best estimates it looks like every 20 minutes or so...

Completely unproductive at work regards,

Warren


----------



## Vickie Lamb

Unproductive?

Sometimes it's every few minutes.

This blind is pretty similar.

And is about to wrap up and then we have a move.

And am trying my best to match posts and pictures and gaps from several days worth in between.

Thanks,


----------



## Annette

Vickie all I can say is: Thank God I don't have your job!!!
Thank you


----------



## YardleyLabs

Vickie Lamb said:


> Unproductive?
> 
> Sometimes it's every few minutes.
> 
> This blind is pretty similar.
> 
> And is about to wrap up and then we have a move.
> 
> And am trying my best to match posts and pictures and gaps from several days worth in between.
> 
> Thanks,


Vickie,

I think he was referring to the fact that he is completely unproductive at his work as he keeps checking back to see what is happening. It is a shame that there have been so many technical problems. I think we all appreciate how hard you have been working to bring us updates despite those difficulties.


----------



## AmiableLabs

What the heck?!? Every link to the new blog stopped working for me!! :-x


----------



## Annette

Try going to the Call Back page and click on the Blog there. I got to it that way.


----------



## JKOttman

working fine for me... whoops just went down. it's back up.
http://2010narcblog.theretrievernews.com/


----------



## BWCA Labs Margo Penke

Vickie Lamb: I appreciate how hard you have been working to bring us updates despite those difficulties...Alan and I both truly appreciate all your hard work.


----------



## Aaron Homburg

*Thanks again Vickie!!! 23 males and 21 females for those of you that want a gender breakdown.

Aaron*


----------



## BWCA Labs Margo Penke

Thanks Aaron I did, was just going to count 'em...


----------



## BWCA Labs Margo Penke

THE POWER OF THE DOG by Rudyard Kipling

There is sorrow enough in the natural way From men and women to fill our day; But when we are certain of sorrow in store, Why do we always arrange for more? Brothers and sisters, I bid you beware Of giving your heart to a dog to tear.

Buy a pup and your money will buy Love unflinching that cannot lie-- Perfect passion and worship fed By a kick in the ribs or a pat on the head. Nevertheless it is hardly fair To risk your heart for a dog to tear.

When the fourteen years which Nature permits Are closing in asthma, or tumour, or fits, And the vet's unspoken prescription runs To lethal chambers or loaded guns, Then you will find--it's your own affair But . . . you've given your heart to a dog to tear.

When the body that lived at your single will When the whimper of welcome is stilled (how still!) When the spirit that answered your every mood Is gone wherever it goes--for good, You will discover how much you care, And will give your heart to a dog to tear!

We've sorrow enough in the natural way, When it comes to burying Christian clay. Our loves are not given, but only lent, At compound interest of cent per cent. Though it is not always the case, I believe, That the longer we've kept 'em, the more do we grieve: For, when debts are payable, right or wrong, A short-time loan is as bad as a long So why in Heaven (before we are there!) Should we give our hearts to a dog to tear?


----------



## FOM

BWCA Labs Margo Penke said:


> THE POWER OF THE DOG by Rudyard Kipling
> 
> There is sorrow enough in the natural way From men and women to fill our day; But when we are certain of sorrow in store, Why do we always arrange for more? Brothers and sisters, I bid you beware Of giving your heart to a dog to tear.
> 
> Buy a pup and your money will buy Love unflinching that cannot lie-- Perfect passion and worship fed By a kick in the ribs or a pat on the head. Nevertheless it is hardly fair To risk your heart for a dog to tear.
> 
> When the fourteen years which Nature permits Are closing in asthma, or tumour, or fits, And the vet's unspoken prescription runs To lethal chambers or loaded guns, Then you will find--it's your own affair But . . . you've given your heart to a dog to tear.
> 
> When the body that lived at your single will When the whimper of welcome is stilled (how still!) When the spirit that answered your every mood Is gone wherever it goes--for good, You will discover how much you care, And will give your heart to a dog to tear!
> 
> We've sorrow enough in the natural way, When it comes to burying Christian clay. Our loves are not given, but only lent, At compound interest of cent per cent. Though it is not always the case, I believe, That the longer we've kept 'em, the more do we grieve: For, when debts are payable, right or wrong, A short-time loan is as bad as a long So why in Heaven (before we are there!) Should we give our hearts to a dog to tear?


Oh great...I need a kleenex now.....


----------



## Warren Flynt

YardleyLabs said:


> Vickie,
> 
> I think he was referring to the fact that he is completely unproductive at his work as he keeps checking back to see what is happening. It is a shame that there have been so many technical problems. I think we all appreciate how hard you have been working to bring us updates despite those difficulties.



Vickie,

Yardley is right- I cant get anything done at _my_ work. Your updates and effort are greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Warren


----------



## FOM

Two dogs dropped 8 & 13


----------



## Pat Oneill

Aaron Homburg said:


> *Thanks again Vickie!!! 23 males and 21 females for those of you that want a gender breakdown.*
> 
> *Aaron*


thanks for info, what about pro/am team and am only

count in general?


----------



## Pat Oneill

one thing i do miss is the pre national training groups report, kind nice to note and follow, i enjoy it all just the same. thanks


----------



## huntinman

Pat Oneill said:


> thanks for info, what about pro/am team and am only
> 
> count in general?


Pat, this is the National Amateur. All handlers are amateurs... The Open in in Nov.


----------



## Purpledawg

cant get into the 
link for the blog,

did you just say dog 13 is out?


----------



## dnf777

Much better than world cup soccer!


----------



## FOM

Purpledawg said:


> cant get into the
> link for the blog,
> 
> did you just say dog 13 is out?


Yes 13 and 8 were dropped in the 6th....


----------



## AmiableLabs

John Daniels said:


> Are they going to finish the 7th today?


They should, barring any unforeseen circumstances.

At about five minutes a dog it should take about 3.5 hours, and they got underway at 3pm.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

huntinman said:


> Pat, this is the National Amateur. All handlers are amateurs... The Open in in Nov.


Believe the question is how many have dogs with pros VS without.


----------



## Eric Fryer

There are still a few dogs in the game that are not titled as of yet, it would be pretty cool to see one of them win it all to earn the title.


----------



## huntinman

I know the marks are of primary importance. Can anyone who is at this National or anyone with direct knowledge comment on the strength of the blinds at this National? Seems from the callbacks and descriptions that the work overall has been similar (seen that word a lot). Are the blinds just a perfunctory duty (unless you totally fail one) and most of the emphasis on the marks?


----------



## DalecWilson

I'm sure it's a dumb question but what is a hidden double dry pop in the 7th series?

"Seventh Series: A Water Blind with a Hidden Double Dry Pop"
Dale


----------



## Andy Carlson

A gunner out of sight of the dog who will shoot before the dog runs the blind. Double pop - shoots twice.

Andy


----------



## Mason Mayhue

Thank you FOM and Vickie for keeping us updated. I have enjoyed following the event through both forums. 

Is anyone else currently having issues accessing the new blog (last 20 mins)?
Also, what are "partial callbacks"?


----------



## Nate L

Don't have time to read through the thread. Can anyone tell me if Rough #77 is still playing? I heard he had a handlein the 5th?


----------



## Gawthorpe

Nate:
Your babies daddy is still in. Jack the price up


----------



## Lynn Moore

After the 120 yards to the water, the dogs are out of sight for anywhere from five to ten seconds. Nerve wracking......second test dog popped up on the left land near the popper station after all that time.


----------



## BWCA Labs Margo Penke

who is running now? any word on dog 61


----------



## BWCA Labs Margo Penke

Vickie Lamb: just posted: first casualty: Pickup for #39, Drake and Michael Spalding sorry to hear that, for this nice Chocolate Lab


----------



## AmiableLabs

BWCA Labs Margo Penke said:


> Vickie Lamb: just posted: first casualty: Pickup for #39, Drake. . . .


----------



## YardleyLabs

Unfortunately, someone is continuing to swap around the DNS (Domain Name Server) settings for the new blog. That is why the site appears to stop working and then starts working again. Major ISP's do not refresh their "address books" very frequently. As a consequence, when a URL is directed at a new IP address, it may become inaccessible for several hours. Initially the site was set up on one address. It was moved and then appears to have been moved again. If they leave alone, it should be visible to everyone after a lag of several hours. If they keep changing it, the problem will continue.


----------



## pam ingham

Looks like Jean Wu may now be doing the sketches- she is very good. But this is like a good news bad/ news scenario- good news for all of us because the sketches will now be excellent - bad because it means Jean and Jacki are out of the nat'l. Still, they got there and that's special in and of itself. 

I would love to do the sketches any time, any where, but I understand that it is easier and more economical to use someone who is already there. Maybe next time it's closer to home. Thanks to all who have said such nice things about my work in the past!

Now as to Vickie - she is such a hard, hard worker- and I will tell you a little Vickie story - at last years nat'l open in Dover she had a few dogs with her. She got up several times during the night to air and walk her dogs - this so they would sleep during the day while she was manning her blog post! And never once did she complain about lack of sleep - she just does what needs to be done. And she was always the first one on the job every day! If you put Vickie and Lainee in a 'dedicated to the sport' contest- it would be a dead heat!

Huge thanks to both!


----------



## Pat Oneill

anyone know how many dogs have run? guess it will be hard to finish tonight. Would you rather run water blind this evening or first thing tomorrow?


----------



## FOM

pam ingham said:


> If you put Vickie and Lainee in a 'dedicated to the sport' contest- it would be a dead heat!


Pam, 

Thank you for your kind words, but I'm now where near the same league as Vickie, compared to her I'm just a snot nosed punk that happens to love the same sport as her. I'm pretty sure I was still in diapers when she was learning the art of training and handling the fine dogs we love and know. I'm lucky to have had the opportunity to judge with her before she hung out her shingle.

Lainee


----------



## MikeBoley

Dang was that a cheap shot about Vickies age?...

Seriously thanks to both of you for your work.


----------



## jgrammer

Darn, the last of my favorites is out.



BWCA Labs Margo Penke said:


> Vickie Lamb: just posted: first casualty: Pickup for #39, Drake and Michael Spalding sorry to hear that, for this nice Chocolate Lab


----------



## Steve

EdA said:


> when we had enlargeable photographs, videos, and Pam's fabulous sketches we could get a read on what the tests were like and was going on, I cannot even see the sketches and the picture quality is so poor as to be worthless


It seems like the quality of coverage has been in a steep decline over the last few years. Remember not too long ago there was actually video of dogs running the test. 

No offense to Vicki or anyone else. I'm sure you are all working hard. Just seems like someone with a camera and a youtube account could add a heck of a lot to the coverage.


----------



## FOM

Nate L said:


> Don't have time to read through the thread. Can anyone tell me if Rough #77 is still playing? I heard he had a handlein the 5th?


Check out the summary thread


----------



## Browndogg76

Its funny that dog 61 "Buster" is out there doing his thing, and his 3month old daughter his here chewing the box that her toys were in. Shes really into it. Good luck Pete and Buster


----------



## FOM

MikeBoley said:


> Dang was that a cheap shot about Vices age?...
> 
> Seriously thanks to both of you for your work.


Well I guess it might be,  but she could rat me out as a horrible snorer.


----------



## Warren Flynt

any news? pins and needles....


----------



## Nate L

FOM said:


> Check out the summary thread


Ahh yes. Much easier. Thanks.


----------



## scott spalding

Go ROUX! And JINX
________
Kitchen Measures


----------



## huntinman

scott spalding said:


> Go ROUX! And JINX


*Good run Scott!!*


----------



## finkomania

Great run Mr Spalding wish you the best in the future with your exceptional dog.


----------



## Kevin Eskam

come on mootsie, and gracie, and of course Stormin Norman....


----------



## firehouselabs

whoooohoooo! I still have 7 dogs running on my EE picks! GO GETTEM to:
Mercy, Kimber, Mootsie, Roux, Rough, Bo, and Missy!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Is there a sketch of the 5th series showing distances? 

Go Linda and Oatie!


----------



## Tim West

Frank said Roux ran an exceptional water blind. He said he didn't line it but he didn't need many whistles. 

Later info...Frank said Judges are back at the Hotel so callbacks should be coming. Frank said the work was varying. Apparently the problem was the "money cast" which was a right cast to get them away from the point and into the water. The dogs went out of sight and if they didn't take the right cast they would appear fifteen yards or so away from where they should have been before they were visible.


----------



## BWCA Labs Margo Penke

FOM said:


> Check out the summary thread


 I heard that he (#77) handled in the fifth, Nate


----------



## Warren Flynt

Tim West said:


> Frank said Roux ran an exceptional water blind. He said he didn't line it but he didn't need many whistles. Go Brown Dog!


*ALRIGHT!!!!!!*


----------



## golden boy 2

How is Ammo doing???


----------



## Bayou Magic

Tim West said:


> Frank said Roux ran an exceptional water blind. He said he didn't line it but he didn't need many whistles.
> 
> Later info...Frank said Judges are back at the Hotel so callbacks should be coming. Frank said the work was varying. Apparently the problem was the "money cast" which was a right cast to get them away from the point and into the water. The dogs went out of sight and if they didn't take the right cast they would appear fifteen yards or so away from where they should have been before they were visible.


I just hope the judges thought so! 

Best of luck to Scott Spalding and Drake. For those of you who have been following Roux and Drake, just know that these two dogs are as much alike as can possibly be. Actions, temperament (always happy and raring to go), and both of them have been known to find a bird occasionally. Both hunt extensively in the waterfowl season. I doubt that Scott or I will ever have another all around dog that will compare with these two. 

Thanks to Debbie for insisting on a chocolate (I didn't really want one) and to the late Terri Veach for sending Roux to us sight unseen. It's been quite a ride.

fp


----------



## FOM

All I know 30 are back, waiting for #'s


----------



## scott spalding

Bayou Magic said:


> I just hope the judges thought so!
> 
> Best of luck to Scott Spalding and Drake. For those of you who have been following Roux and Drake, just know that these two dogs are as much alike as can possibly be. Actions, temperament (always happy and raring to go), and both of them have been known to find a bird occasionally. Both hunt extensively in the waterfowl season. I doubt that Scott or I will ever have another all around dog that will compare with these two.
> 
> Thanks to Debbie for insisting on a chocolate (I didn't really want one) and to the late Terri Veach for sending Roux to us sight unseen. It's been quite a ride.
> 
> fp


Well said Frank. Thanks to all the people that gave there time to make this a unforgettable event.
________
perfect tits Webcam


----------



## BWCA Labs Margo Penke

Buster's Back! Congrats to Pete Hayes


----------



## Rich Schultheis

Looks like you have the callbacks posted on the list, thank you thank you. Go BO BO!


----------



## FOM

pondhopper said:


> Looks like you have the callbacks posted on the list, thank you thank you. Go BO BO!


Nope, sorry you caught me in the middle of an update, only listed known PUs, still haven't gotten numbers, there are 9 more dogs that were dropped....it's late and 6:00am comes early....I'm off to bed


----------



## Ted Shih

I was told 30, but only have 29 numbers, so do not want to post any errors

Ted


----------



## Rich Schultheis

Callbacks just posted on the blog!


----------



## FOM

*



Callbacks from blog: 3, 5, 9, 18, 23, 27, 34, 37, 45, 46, 49, 58, 60, 61, 68, 69, 70, 71, 77, 79, 81, 83, 89, 95, 96, 99, 102, 106, 111, 112

Click to expand...

*Dogs Dropped: 6, 20, 22, 35, 38, 39, 50, 57, 75, 76, 87, 105 (12 total)....now I'm going to bed.


----------



## FOM

Ted Shih said:


> I was told 30, but only have 29 numbers, so do not want to post any errors
> 
> Ted


That's okay Ted, thanks...we got it.....good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Vickie Lamb

Thanks for the posts and messages, haven't been back on here still trying to get caught up. Back to that now, and have a good day--we're down to 30 dogs and the eighth series is a land quad.


----------



## Wayne Beck

please excuse my ignorance, but what do they do? How do they run it? Keep running until there is one dog left? Is there a link that explains how it works. If there is I probably missed it. I tend to me Mr Oblivious to stuff like that


----------



## YardleyLabs

ccm352 said:


> please excuse my ignorance, but what do they do? How do they run it? Keep running until there is one dog left? Is there a link that explains how it works. If there is I probably missed it. I tend to me Mr Oblivious to stuff like that


They will typically run ten different series (the 8th begins this morning) until they field has been reduced to 10 or so dogs. At the end of the last series, the top dog is selected by the judges and becomes the NAFC. The remaining dogs completing the last series successfully are designated as "Finalists".


----------



## Wayne Beck

Thanks Jeff!


----------



## DoubleHaul

golden boy 2 said:


> How is Ammo doing???


I LOL-ed at that one


----------



## FOM

Have our first handle of the day - #112, unfortunately they have a handle in the 5th also....ugh, just saw the blog, ended up being a PU...


----------



## Rich Schultheis

Anyone hear a description of the quad this morning yet?


----------



## FOM

From The Report:



> The Eighth Series is a land quad with another mixed bag of birds. The first bird down is the middle right dead hen mallard thrown to the left at 301 yds. The judges changed the direction of the throw from the right to the left after the first test dog ran, so there is a lot of scent on the right side since the guns practiced their test throws in that direction earlier this morning. The second bird is a retired right hand dead hen pheasant thrown to the right behind a large clumpy bush at 190 yds. The third bird down is the middle left flyer shot to the right at 215 yds and is a rooster pheasant and is also retired. The fourth bird down is the left hand flyer, a drake mallard shot to the left at 175 yds.


----------



## FOM

Vickie is rock-n-rolling with the blog today! Yipppeeeee....thanks Vickie, now I will definately not get any real work done today! hahahahaha


----------



## lennie

So sorry to hear about Drake.........Go Roux!

Go All brown dogs!!!!!!


----------



## Jim Pickering

golden boy 2 said:


> How is Ammo doing???


Don't you need to be counting Haley's points or something? :twisted:


----------



## Aaron Homburg

*Anyone notice that you can now click on the pics and make them larger in the blog!!! Woo Hoo

Love the old software regards,

Aaron*


----------



## Aaron Homburg

*Man I cannot imagine......5 no birds in 10 running dogs......that gets everyone on pins and needles during a "normal" trial.....with all the nerves and atmosphere of a National.....wow! Hopefully the trend changes and things go smoothly from here on out!

Good Luck Regards,

Aaron*


----------



## Mark

Blog has gone down for me with Alvin and Tyson running. Any info
Mark


----------



## FOM

Mark said:


> Blog has gone down for me with Alvin and Tyson running. Any info
> Mark


Tyson was handled....

No bird for 34, 37

45 did it....


----------



## Tim West

Word from the Natl is that it's getting HOT. Big, big test. Hope dogs don't get overheated.


----------



## Mike W.

I have been watching Hoot N Holler "Hoot" for some time now, as he looks very likely to be the first Chopper offspring to title (unless my dog beats him to it  

He turned 3 on 5/27, already has one Open win, one Amateur win, and an Open 2nd.

Extremely impressive that this young dog is going this deep in a National. 

Bravo!


----------



## Rich Schultheis

Was looking at aerial pics for what might be test area and stumbled across this, anyone know what the T stands for? 

http://maps.google.com/maps?oe=UTF-...02,-121.781956&spn=0.004621,0.011319&t=h&z=17


----------



## Rich Schultheis

The pictures in the blog are really great today


----------



## Waterbug

Vickie: Know you got a lot going on already, is there any way you can put the sketch of the 8th series over on the blog page where it can be double clicked on for a better view. The pictures in the blog seem to have much better quality than the ones in the Report. I saved it and zoomed in but you still cant see very much on the sketch once it is blown up. Thanks for all your hard work


----------



## BWCA Labs Margo Penke

Pat Oneill said:


> thanks for info, what about pro/am team and am only
> 
> count in general?


Thoughts from a dear friend and I quote: "I am looking at the dogs that are still in wondering if Jack, Linda and Arnie are the only ones that have trained their own dogs? That means never use a pro?"

It's always an interesting aspect to me, too. I'm a real rookie...My dogs run Hunt Tests and are trained by a pro, mostly handled by a pro; but I admit I have a goal (or a dream) of learning how to do it 'all by myself' someday...although, until then I think both aspects are wonderful. Our trainer gives our dogs the opportunity to accomplish what they were born for, more than we ever could; and he also trains us...we're learning at his side as we go. Someday, it would be a great experience to know that a pup of mine was bringing in a ribbon because it was solely trained by lil' ol' amateur me. I truly appreciate my Pro-Trainer, and have no intention of not using his talents and service (my dogs deserve him) and yet I also truly admire the amateur trained ~ amateur handled dogs. It's just that I'm one of those 'dogs' that need a pro. 

The main thing is to keep the main thing the main thing.


----------



## DMA

pondhopper said:


> Was looking at aerial pics for what might be test area and stumbled across this, anyone know what the T stands for?
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?oe=UTF-...02,-121.781956&spn=0.004621,0.011319&t=h&z=17


Oregon Institue of Technology

Go Roux! Sorry to hear about Drake Scott.


----------



## Denney

junfan68 said:


> I have been watching Hoot N Holler "Hoot" for some time now, as he looks very likely to be the first Chopper offspring to title (unless my dog beats him to it
> 
> He turned 3 on 5/27, already has one Open win, one Amateur win, and an Open 2nd.
> 
> Extremely impressive that this young dog is going this deep in a National.
> 
> Bravo!


I agree! Very impressive!


----------



## BWCA Labs Margo Penke

ccm352 said:


> please excuse my ignorance, but what do they do? How do they run it? Keep running until there is one dog left? Is there a link that explains how it works. If there is I probably missed it. I tend to me Mr Oblivious to stuff like that


http://www.akc.org/pdfs/rulebooks/RFTRET.pdf

This is the AKC Rules and Regulations for Field Trials, If you study this it helps you understand what goes on during the National.


----------



## orangelanyards

can someone post a link to the blog?


----------



## Rich Schultheis

http://2010narcblog.theretrievernews.com/2010_06_25_archive.html


----------



## FOM

It just occurred to me and I'm very impressed....Gary Zellner is not only playing the role of Chief Marshall, but him and Pirate are still playing.....How cool is that?! Go Gary and Pirate!

FOM


----------



## orangelanyards

Is the site down...my link doesn't work?


----------



## gsc

Bear is all excited for his dad (Pirate). Go Pirate!


----------



## ginnyr

orangelanyards said:


> Is the site down...my link doesn't work?


Links not working here either. 

Tried to get to the blog many different ways and kept getting site not found. Don't see a thing from vickie.


----------



## Denney

http://2010narcblog.theretrievernews.com/

Working fine here


----------



## cakaiser

Try switching browsers.
I was having same trouble on firefox, went to chrome....


----------



## orangelanyards

Denney said:


> http://2010narcblog.theretrievernews.com/
> 
> Working fine here


That one works...Thanks!


----------



## rolando_cornelio

junfan68 said:


> I have been watching Hoot N Holler "Hoot" for some time now, as he looks very likely to be the first Chopper offspring to title (unless my dog beats him to it
> 
> He turned 3 on 5/27, already has one Open win, one Amateur win, and an Open 2nd.
> 
> Extremely impressive that this young dog is going this deep in a National.
> 
> Bravo!



HES A YOUNG STUD! GO GET'EM BOY!

proud breeder!


----------



## Jeff Huntington

lennie said:


> So sorry to hear about Drake.........Go Roux!
> 
> Go All brown dogs!!!!!!


 
Poppa Roux s/b getting to the line soon according to the blog...

Go Roux put some chocolate out there.


----------



## Rich Schultheis

Double handle for Roux, sorry to hear that. Great job making it this far!


----------



## Pat Oneill

These are all great dogs, wish I could watch'em run. Would of been nice to see dog work on 1st series left retired and 8th right retired mark tough stuff.


----------



## Tim West

The only thing worse than seeing a favorite dog double handle is when you co-own the dog that double handled!

Still, great job by Frank and Roux. Going seven deep is pretty dang good.

I've been training Frank's young uns Blue and Prissy while Frank and Debbie have been gone. Blue (out Roux/Tara second litter) has a lot of his Daddy in him for sure. He's a bit bigger than Roux and has a lot the same marking ability. Prissy has been fighting me all week for sitting rights on the Stealth. She's a keeper too!


----------



## huntinman

Tim West said:


> The only thing worse than seeing a favorite dog double handle is when you co-own the dog that double handled!
> 
> Still, great job by Frank and Roux. Going seven deep is pretty dang good.
> 
> I've been training Frank's young uns Blue and Prissy while Frank and Debbie have been gone. Blue (out Roux/Tara second litter) has a lot of his Daddy in him for sure. He's a bit bigger than Roux and has a lot the same marking ability. Prissy has been fighting me all week for sitting rights on the Stealth. She's a keeper too!


Hey Tim, I feel your pain. He gets credit for 8. He got the birds, up to the judges from here. Anyway, getting to the 8th in a National is is no small feat. Quite a run...


----------



## lennie

Being in the Nat. Am is no small feat!

Congrats to all the brown dogs no matter what.......All us Brown dog owners just want to change the mind set that only the other two colors are winners! 

Let the Brown Dog Mafia Live!


----------



## BWCA Labs Margo Penke

Sorry to hear about the Double Handle for ROUX and my new Facebook Friend: Frank Price...our empathy.
AFC Wing Magic's Louisiana Roux: A good looking dog with great success!
Big Hug and Hats Off to YOU, excellent work!


----------



## YardleyLabs

Well, Jinx carries on with the color banner with a good run in the 8th. Jeff and Lyn have two dogs with clean runs so far. Go Rebel Ridge.


----------



## Dogtrainer4God

Man, tough run for Roux dawg, awesome run up to this point though!!


----------



## labraiser

Jinx clean in 8th. go chocolate!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tim West

After Ted and Frank's handles work appears to have picked up quite a bit. Maybe the wind has picked up, maybe the scent has built up, especially with pheasants, or maybe there's just a streak of good Karma. 

Look at any AA trial and there will be streaks of good work. Sometimes it's the conditions, sometimes it's better dogs, sometimes there is no rhyme or reason why dogs will do good work for eight dogs in a row or so, and then it turns the other way. I call it Good or Bad Karma. Certainly not scientific, but it seems to hold true a lot of the time.....

Can you tell I'm ready for the weekend?


----------



## JeffLusk

Go hoot!!!!!!!!


----------



## FOM

*


TroyFeeken said:



CALLBACKS TO EIGHTH SERIES--30 dogs back

3, 5, 9, 18, 23, 27, 34, 37, 45, 46, 49, 58, 60, 61, 68, 69, 70, 71, 77, 79, 81, 83, 89, 95, 96, 99, 102, 106, 111, 112

111 starts

Click to expand...

you are one series behind 

*
*Callbacks to the 9th: 3, 9, 23, 37, 45, 46, 49, 58, 61, 68, 70, 71, 77, 79, 81, 83, 89, 95, 96, 99, 106, 111*


*Dogs dropped: 5, 18, 27, 34, 60, 69, 102, 112*


----------



## TroyFeeken

And you caught it in your quote before the delete haha!


----------



## FOM

TroyFeeken said:


> And you caught it in your quote before the delete haha!


hehehehehe - Summary list is updated!


----------



## Brent McDowell

C'mon Rough!!! Go get 'em the rest of the way!


----------



## EdA

Good luck Ted Mootsie & Buffy, Mark and Norman, and Dee and Pacer

Family and Friends Regards


----------



## FOM

We need to get Shayne to update the Pick Em!


----------



## Old School Labs

Good luck the rest of the way for all to Colorado dogs and Cherylon trained pups

2 for TED
1 for Mark 
1 for D

Gracie and Sylvia had a great run at it for their 1st and surely not their last National........


----------



## EdA

FOM said:


> We need to get Shayne to update the Pick Em!


Check his Facebook page and you will learn that he is into other pursuits ;-)


----------



## CMRR&GC

Go Rough Go #77!


----------



## Mandy Cieslinski

Good luck to all the dogs. It would be an honor to qualify but to make it this far is something special. 

GO PIRATE!!!!:razz:


----------



## Scott Greenwood

Go 61# !!!!!!!!


----------



## lablover

What's the "on site" word as to who is "doing very well"?
The suspense continues.


----------



## pam ingham

It appears the test is a triple with a tough right hand bird - did I miss the description of the test?? Anyone?? Thanks..


----------



## lablover

Aaron Homburg said:


> *Anyone notice that you can now click on the pics and make them larger in the blog!!! Woo Hoo*
> 
> *Love the old software regards,*
> 
> *Aaron*


About time. I missed that option.
Also too bad they cannot video the whole trial. I'd buy a DVD of it, and I'll bet most on here would too.


----------



## Mandy Cieslinski

Has anyone won the National with a handle? That may have to be the case this year!


----------



## Rich Schultheis

Cmon BO! Keep it up!


----------



## Rich Schultheis

I see there is an honor in this series. God that would suck to have a dog break at this point.


----------



## JKOttman

Test description is here, in the Retriever Report: http://www.theretrievernews.com/2010NARCReport/June252010Report

There's a drawing there as well as photo.


----------



## FOM

The 9th series is taking it's toll......ouch!


----------



## JusticeDog

pondhopper said:


> I see there is an honor in this series. God that would suck to have a dog break at this point.


One of the contestants, Rough, broke in the 10th series one national.... as the birds were going down. He didn't even realize he did it. Gary told me Rough seemed surprised.... and backed up. But, it was too late. Heartbreaking when something like that happens. Hope all the dogs stay planted, especially with all the handles going on...


----------



## FOM

My refresh button is getting worn out!


----------



## SteelGirl_1187

Wow it sounds like out of about 10 that have run, all but Pete Hayes has handled! Is that right? 

I hear that long retired is downright WICKED!


----------



## Howard N

I believe John Cavanaugh's dog broke on the honor in the 10th. Had to have been heartbreaking! Could you imagine having a dog do those impossible tests, multiple times, on one hell of a hot streak when it counted, and then break on the honor after picking up every bird in the national. 

Dogs will be dogs regards,


----------



## SteelGirl_1187

Go Bob H. and Bo!!


----------



## Breck

The blog didn't really say what 71 did. Anybody?
Sounds like a ball breaker of a triple!
Looks like one dog has done it without a handle, right? 4 left to go who had not previously handled. 

To answer the question, yes dogs have won nationals with handles. There may have been some hub bub once or twice when dogs without a handle were finalists.


----------



## Glenda Brown

John Cavanaugh's dog had a very big hunt in the 10th in a Minnesota National and then when he tried to handle, she wouldn't handle to the bird. Really sad as she had run a lovely National.

Same with John Russell and Rose in St. Louis (National Open)---couldn't come up with left hand bird although she kept going into the area searching for it. Judges finally asked John to handle as the sun was quickly setting and there were dogs left to run. Even with a handle into the area, she was not able to come up with the bird.

There have been other cases like this----no judge wants to lose a dog in the tenth series of a National---Open or Amateur. Everyone involved is dismayed when this occurs.

Glenda


----------



## Rich Schultheis

Buffy just picked up according to blog


----------



## huntinman

Glenda Brown said:


> John Cavanaugh's dog had a very big hunt in the 10th in a Minnesota National and then when he tried to handle, she wouldn't handle to the bird. Really sad as she had run a lovely National.
> 
> Same with John Russell and Rose in St. Louis (National Open)---couldn't come up with left hand bird although she kept going into the area searching for it. Judges finally asked John to handle as the sun was quickly setting and there were dogs left to run. Even with a handle into the area, she was not able to come up with the bird.
> 
> There have been other cases like this----no judge wants to lose a dog in the tenth series of a National---Open or Amateur. Everyone involved is dismayed when this occurs.
> 
> Glenda


I remember this one Glenda, it was 2001. In that same 10th series Steve Faith had a monster handle with Teddy's Ebonstar James but finally got the bird and was a finalist. It was some tough jandle though...took a real long time to get him on the bird. it was hot and people were starting to worry about the dog getting overheated...


----------



## pam ingham

Just wondering - these are excellent,competent judges but could there be a flaw in this series that all these great ( the best of the best) dogs are unable to do this, save one? 12 out of 13 if you count the test dogs have either handled or picked up. Not that experienced so what do you think? Looks like a lot of tough cover on right bird and a hen pheasant would make it even tougher, but then it is the national am...


----------



## Russ

Angel took a perfect line on the right hand bird and picked it up.


----------



## huntinman

pam ingham said:


> Just wondering - these are excellent,competent judges but could there be a flaw in this series that all these great ( the best of the best) dogs are unable to do this, save one? 12 out of 13 if you count the test dogs have either handled or picked up. Not that experienced so what do you think? Looks like a lot of tough cover on right bird and a hen pheasant would make it even tougher, but then it is the national am...


bet it would be a whole different ball of wax with a duck out there instead of the hen pheasant.


----------



## Rhett Riddle

pam ingham said:


> Just wondering - these are excellent,competent judges but could there be a flaw in this series that all these great ( the best of the best) dogs are unable to do this, save one? 12 out of 13 if you count the test dogs have either handled or picked up. Not that experienced so what do you think? Looks like a lot of tough cover on right bird and a hen pheasant would make it even tougher, but then it is the national am...




Sounds like a good test. All they have to do is pick the one that does the best. With a test like this it makes it easier to see who does the best. IMO


----------



## pam ingham

Jack's Angel did it now - good for her!! And from Vick's description sounds like she just didn't scent it but really marked it!!
Good girl!!


----------



## ffbo

Excuse my ignorance, I am by no means a professional and not even good enough to handle a dog in the amateur,even though I hope to one day. BUT, according to Vicky's Blog 10 of 11 dogs have handled or picked up, so far. Any chance they will scrap the test or if things continue the way they are.... Will there even be a 10th. Congrats to Buster, you are in the catbird seat as of now. Input from you guys and gals with a heck of alot more experience than me, please respond.

Thanks,


----------



## Rich Schultheis

7 PM there already, 9 dogs left, are they going to finish tonight?


----------



## Rich Schultheis

7 dogs to run in morning according to blog


----------



## JusticeDog

pondhopper said:


> 7 dogs to run in morning according to blog


Pondhopper- you are really cracking me up! You're really into this!!!!


----------



## Rich Schultheis

JusticeDog said:


> Pondhopper- you are really cracking me up! You're really into this!!!!


Haha fun stuff!


----------



## labhauler

Nat Am judges wont scrap a test.These judges as all Nat judges are very experienced and these judges knew what they were looking for in this test and series. They are not looking to place and jam a number of dogs. They are looking for the winner - one dog. No-one else.The RH bird is very hard - it has nothing to do with cover and everything to do with the line given and the line taken and the training and the courage. It is an angle off a hillside, into a canal and that is a major factor in the dog's line. Many are taking an angle swim to the other bank and then end up in the field running toward the pheasant flyer or to backside the RH gun and hunt there as if it were a converging mark. This bird is SO well placed. The courageous dogs will swim the channel - that's a major part of the true line to this bird. It is a LOOOONG swim and many dogs will break down and get out early , offline and then needing a handle into the wind. The pheasant flyer has a humongous influence. The 2 test dogs were sent to pick up the RH bird second and ended up at the middle pheasant flyer.


----------



## DMA

Go Angel and Jack!


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold

I have been the announcer at this years Am National. This ninth series is absolutely brutal. It has been a pleasure to watch them all, unfortunately some very nice dogs have been lost. It was an incredible heartbreaker to see Ken and Windy leave. Tomarrow is another big test... cannot say further but keep those refresh buttons going. Vicki and I sit rather close to one another and she is doing a great job. SHe is indeed having problems with batteries and keeping the link alive. She is working quite hard to keep this stuff as fresh as possible.
Quite nervous as tomarrow I announce the winner.... How frickin cool is that??? How frickin scary is that????


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold

Accidental double post. 
Idiot regards


----------



## Rick_C

labhauler said:


> Nat Am judges wont scrap a test.These judges as all Nat judges are very experienced and these judges knew what they were looking for in this test and series. They are not looking to place and jam a number of dogs. They are looking for the winner - one dog. No-one else.The RH bird is very hard - it has nothing to do with cover and everything to do with the line given and the line taken and the training and the courage. It is an angle off a hillside, into a canal and that is a major factor in the dog's line. Many are taking an angle swim to the other bank and then end up in the field running toward the pheasant flyer or to backside the RH gun and hunt there as if it were a converging mark. This bird is SO well placed. The courageous dogs will swim the channel - that's a major part of the true line to this bird. It is a LOOOONG swim and many dogs will break down and get out early , offline and then needing a handle into the wind. The pheasant flyer has a humongous influence. The 2 test dogs were sent to pick up the RH bird second and ended up at the middle pheasant flyer.


Thanks for the great insight!

Good luck to all the dogs and handlers going to the 10th tomorrow.


----------



## pam ingham

Completely understand the concept of one winner - but just suppose (and this is easy because the rest of the dogs haven't run) that there are only 3 dogs after the ninth that did the ninth without a handle (and we really don't know the quality of each dog's work unless sitting where the judges are) and they carry these 3 and some with handles and then set up another b**buster in the 10th and then these 3 handle so now what have they got? Could they stop after the ninth with a clear cut 'winner' and throw an easy 10th series in and finish with their 'winner' or does it become a two or three horse race and if that's the case why carry back to the tenth those who could not possibly win? And they do carry their 2 or 3
'clean' and these guys mess up in a tough 10th, then woe be the judges job to pick their winner. I believe there has been an 11th series run - how about that one of you historians?

All that being said I hope there is one bright, shining undisputed STAR so the judges can say "Bam!, we have a winner" and everyone else can say "here,here all hail the new NARChampion _____________(fill in the blank)"

Good luck to all yet to run the 9th and to those on to the 10th..it could be interesting.


----------



## Glenda Brown

This test won't be scrapped and these are outstanding judges. Their tests have been demanding and continue in that vein. 

But, there have been tests scrapped at a National before. One that comes to mind was a National Open in Cheraw where a waterblind was scrapped and reset a couple of times. A test was scrapped at a National Amateur in Minden. Very good judges know when to hold them and when to fold them. 

Thanks to all who are providing such excellent coverage of the National Amat.

Glenda


----------



## mjh345

What dogs still haven't run the 9th?


----------



## Russ

You can find all the info here: http://www.theretrievernews.com/home


----------



## Scott Greenwood

Lets get it done in the tenth Pete and Buster!!!!!!!!


----------



## BWCA Labs Margo Penke

Go "Buster" and Pete Hayes (FC AFC Four Leaf's Ice Breaker, the sire of my current available puppies and upcoming litter whoo hoo yipppeee, thanks to Missy for finding this special stud dog for us! Can she pick 'em or what?)


----------



## BonMallari

pam ingham said:


> Completely understand the concept of one winner - but just suppose (and this is easy because the rest of the dogs haven't run) that there are only 3 dogs after the ninth that did the ninth without a handle (and we really don't know the quality of each dog's work unless sitting where the judges are) and they carry these 3 and some with handles and then set up another b**buster in the 10th and then these 3 handle so now what have they got? Could they stop after the ninth with a clear cut 'winner' and throw an easy 10th series in and finish with their 'winner' or does it become a two or three horse race and if that's the case why carry back to the tenth those who could not possibly win? And they do carry their 2 or 3
> *'clean' and these guys mess up in a tough 10th, then woe be the judges job to pick their winner. I believe there has been an 11th series run - how about that one of you historians?*
> 
> All that being said I hope there is one bright, shining undisputed STAR so the judges can say "Bam!, we have a winner" and everyone else can say "here,here all hail the new NARChampion _____________(fill in the blank)"
> 
> Good luck to all yet to run the 9th and to those on to the 10th..it could be interesting.


that scenario as you put it has happened ...but it happened in the National Open in 1973-1977 they all went 11 series


----------



## BWCA Labs Margo Penke

mjh345 said:


> What dogs still haven't run the 9th?


CLICK on THIS LINK: http://2010narcblog.theretrievernews.com/

and don't forget to scroll down for more information from the Vickie Lamb Blog...it's a great source of information and pictures


----------



## Rich Schultheis

In the blog or the report they mention that the right hand bird is thrown right and is a contrary mark. Can someone more experienced than I explain to me why that is? Still learning what are all the kinds of marks folks consider contrary and why.


----------



## Nik

pam ingham said:


> Completely understand the concept of one winner - but just suppose (and this is easy because the rest of the dogs haven't run) that there are only 3 dogs after the ninth that did the ninth without a handle (and we really don't know the quality of each dog's work unless sitting where the judges are) and they carry these 3 and some with handles and then set up another b**buster in the 10th and then these 3 handle so now what have they got? Could they stop after the ninth with a clear cut 'winner' and throw an easy 10th series in and finish with their 'winner' or does it become a two or three horse race and if that's the case why carry back to the tenth those who could not possibly win? And they do carry their 2 or 3
> 'clean' and these guys mess up in a tough 10th, then woe be the judges job to pick their winner. I believe there has been an 11th series run - how about that one of you historians?
> 
> All that being said I hope there is one bright, shining undisputed STAR so the judges can say "Bam!, we have a winner" and everyone else can say "here,here all hail the new NARChampion _____________(fill in the blank)"
> 
> Good luck to all yet to run the 9th and to those on to the 10th..it could be interesting.


I judged an open with Gary Zellner where we had 3 dogs going in to the last series (of about 8 or 10) that were clear frontrunners. The first of the 3 picked up. The second dog handled on the right-middle bird after a pretty big hunt. The third dog picked up all 4 marks clean, and won the open. The second dog had run such a great trial up to the handle, and on the remaining marks of that series, that she finished 3rd-and ahead of 3 or 4 dogs that did not handle. Had the first of the 3 dogs handled, and not picked up, it too may have placed. My point is that this happened to us after only 4 series, that after 4 series one of our top three dogs had a handle. I would imagine that, and I am just speculating here, after 9-eventually 10 series-there are more than just the 3 or so dogs without a handle that could potentially win this years Nat AM. Judging a weekend trial can be a handful, I can not imagine how difficult judging a Nat must be. That being said, this years judges and National Committee, along with all the helpers, seem to have done a wonderful job. Not only putting together really spectacular tests, but also managing their time and resources extremely well.


----------



## huntinman

There was a land test scrapped in about the 7th or 8th series in Cheraw a few years back. The grass in the field was too high to see the dogs. They ran 2 or 3 dogs then scrapped it.


----------



## Nik

So by my calculations there are 2 dogs that have not handled and completed the ninth, and 2 dogs still to run that have not handled through the eighth. This could be a sign of some very interesting things to come.


----------



## huntinman

And one of them #23 just handled... ouch. make that a pick-up


----------



## BWCA Labs Margo Penke

Check out the National Amateur Summary List on this website for details, but I have that as a second H for #23, also had a H in the 8th, but then my notes could be wrong....so jazzed!


----------



## huntinman

BWCA Labs Margo Penke said:


> Check out the National Amateur Summary List on this website for details, but I have that as a second H for #23, also had a H in the 8th, but then my notes could be wrong....so jazzed!


Your' right lainee had it recorded... RTF did not


----------



## Rich Schultheis

good lord how many no birds is that for bo now....


----------



## huntinman

pondhopper said:


> good lord how many no birds is that for bo now....


Might not hurt to get another look at the right hand bird...if they got that far before calling no bird.


----------



## firehouselabs

YES! Come on BO!!!!!


----------



## Gwen Jones

I am about to throw up waiting to read the blog to see if Bo got 3 clean. She has posted about 2. GO BO!!!


----------



## SteelGirl_1187

Bo and Bob just absolutely SMACKED it!!!!!!

Yeeehaw go Bo!


----------



## AmiableLabs

Howabout Alliant Powders partly sponsoring the coverage (and the event?)?

Very cool. It is GREAT to see the sports of guns and gundogs building bridges.

Thank you Alliant Powders!


----------



## firehouselabs

Come ON! Post the callbacks already!!! I have a house to clean and I can't tear myself away from the computer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SteelGirl_1187

12 back to 10 th. Dogs 3-9-37-46-49-58-61-71-81-89-96-99-111


----------



## Aaron Homburg

*I think there are 13......... by my count 3 without handles?

Aaron*


----------



## huntinman

Well Bo was last to run the 9th and will be first to run the 10th. Good luck to all in the 10th.


----------



## BonMallari

To borrow Lainee's (FOM) term...

*IT'S ON LIKE DONKEY KONG*

good luck to all the dogs/handlers in the 10th


----------



## huntinman

Aaron Homburg said:


> *I think there are 13......... by my count 3 without handles?
> 
> Aaron*


I could be wrong but I have 4 dogs...37, 61, 89 and 96. anyone know if that's right?


----------



## mjh345

SteelGirl_1187 said:


> Bo and Bob just absolutely SMACKED it!!!!!!
> 
> Yeeehaw go Bo!


Thanks for the GREAT news Lauren
Go Bob & Bo!!!!


----------



## Rick_C

Still have a couple bullets for the pick-em. Would have had another if I didn't replace Mercy after hearing she was scratched due to being in heat.....only to have that reversed but finding out too late to change my picks.

Regardless....Great job and good luck to all the handlers and dogs as they prepare for the 10th.


----------



## Mike W.

Major respect for Chad Costa and "Hoot". 

Dog just turned 3 and went out in the 9th series. 

This is a dog that will have to be reckoned with for years to come.


----------



## ErinsEdge

I think there are 4 dogs without a handle


----------



## mjh345

Who is clean besides Angel, Buster, and Bo?


----------



## Troopers Mom

junfan68 said:


> Major respect for Chad Costa and "Hoot".
> 
> Dog just turned 3 and went out in the 9th series.
> 
> This is a dog that will have to be reckoned with for years to come.


I believe Kimber was only 3 last year when she was a finalist. At that age, it is incredible that any dog can make it that far. It just takes so much maturity to sustain a performance for that long consistently day in and day out. Very impressive!


----------



## huntinman

mjh345 said:


> Who is clean besides Angel, Buster, and Bo?


I think #37 Nate. I could be wrong.


----------



## Rich Schultheis

GO BO! Wish we could watch the final series!


----------



## Rich Schultheis

Wonder who is the favorite in the gallery, I know at least a few of the "clean" dogs have had some bigger hunts along the way.


----------



## Aaron Homburg

*Anyone know with the grounds they are heading to will it be a land or water series? I am guessing land marks, but that is just a guess???

Aaron*


----------



## firehouselabs

I still have 4 dogs in the fight for the Nat. pick 'em. Never been so lucky before in my life! Better go get a lottery ticket!


----------



## huntinman

Not that it means anything...8 males 5 females in the 10th. 3 of the 4 with no handles to this point are males. Angel is the only female left clean to this point. They are all great dogs or they would not be where they are.


----------



## lablover

Is Ammo running in this one?
What's happening with Ammo now?


----------



## BWCA Labs Margo Penke

13 dogs called back 3, 9, 37, 46, 49, 58, 61, 71, 81, 89, 96, 99, 111
Dog 96 Starts
4 Clean: 37, 61, 89, 96
3 males 1 female: "Angel" #89 
Congratulations to Pete & Kelly Hayes & their Dog #61 "Buster"
FC AFC Four Leaf's Ice Breaker for making it to the 10th: GO BUSTER!


----------



## BWCA Labs Margo Penke

lablover said:


> Is Ammo running in this one?
> What's happening with Ammo now?


http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?t=56589


----------



## BonMallari

does anyone know what the test consists of yet....no update on either blog


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

lablover said:


> Is Ammo running in this one?
> What's happening with Ammo now?


Jealousy is such a dangerous thing. Stay classy regards.


----------



## Rich Schultheis

wonder if there is a problem with the blog, all titles and no text or pics since moved to final site.


----------



## AmiableLabs

I am trying to figure out what Vicki is doing with the NatAm blog. All I see are post titles like "Quotable Quote" and then nothing! No pic, no quote, no data, no explanation.

Is it just me or my browser or ??


----------



## AmiableLabs

pondhopper said:


> wonder if there is a problem with the blog, all titles and no text or pics since moved to final site.


Okay, it is not just me. :lol:


----------



## BonMallari

not your browser Kevin....same screen for me


----------



## Rich Schultheis

Maybe they are having similar problems!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYAiEMsQAFY


----------



## Russ

10th is a quad land & water with three live fliers and three retired guns. Two ducks & two roosters.


----------



## BonMallari

Russ said:


> 10th is a quad land & water with three live fliers and three retried guns. Two ducks & two roosters.


Yowzer.....killer quad...thanks Russ


----------



## zipmarc

The blog isn't updating in my FF browser - it's just showing headings, like "Quotable Quote" and then nothing under that. Don't know if it's my browser or if Vickie is connection challenged...?


----------



## Annette

Same problems here. Thanks Russ as we now know what the test is.


----------



## AmiableLabs

zipmarc said:


> The blog isn't updating in my FF browser - it's just showing headings, like "Quotable Quote" and then nothing under that. Don't know if it's my browser or if Vickie is connection challenged...?


Yeah, I am running Firefox too, and since I have AdBlocker+ installed I can never be quite sure when something like this happens.

But I booted up IE8 and the blog appears the same -- titles only.


----------



## Russ

They are not using a long punch bird that may have been used if the judges were not in control at this point, but there are two island birds.

Whichever dog wins will have earned it through the last series.


----------



## Annette

I am using IE7 with same problems.


----------



## AmiableLabs

Russ said:


> 10th is a quad land & water with three live fliers and three retried guns. Two ducks & two roosters.


(Probably not enough live birds remaining to safely do four flyers because of all the no-birds. :razz


----------



## Gwen Jones

Do we have anyone on the ground there that can tell us as dogs start running since Vicki is not working?


----------



## Purpledawg

Hear they havent started back running yet, hence our blank screen on the blog.


----------



## AmiableLabs

The Report page has been infected with the same illness -- just a title for the 10th series, nothing more.


----------



## ErinsEdge

Gwen Jones said:


> Do we have anyone on the ground there that can tell us as dogs start running since Vicki is not working?


Melanie is there


----------



## Rich Schultheis

A pic and text for the nat anthem now, maybe on the right track agn


----------



## Purpledawg

We forgot the running of the Test dogs!


----------



## Annette

Some info coming through now.


----------



## Rich Schultheis

BO got em all!


----------



## Purpledawg

Pulling for Angel and Pirate

Aunt and Dad of my 4 month old puppy


----------



## Vicky Trainor

#99 No bird


----------



## Mike W.

Sure seems like they have had a very large number of no birds...my goodness!


----------



## Billie

Go 46!!! Met Brenda Parrish at the trial- rootin' for her dog Chase!


----------



## Vicky Trainor

No bird #111


----------



## Mike W.

Somebody fly the Nogas out there and get them on the guns!


----------



## SteelGirl_1187

Wayda go Bob and Bo on a NO HANDLE NATIONAL!!


----------



## Annette

I wonder if this Am National will hold the record for no birds!


----------



## Vicky Trainor

#3 handling


----------



## Vicky Trainor

#3 Double handle


----------



## JusticeDog

Ok, I'm rooting for our midwestern boys.... Nate Schuett and Buster Hayes...


----------



## BWCA Labs Margo Penke

Try this I've had no problems with the blog all day 

http://2010narcblog.theretrievernews.com/


----------



## BWCA Labs Margo Penke

BonMallari said:


> does anyone know what the test consists of yet....no update on either blog


 Tenth Series: A Water Quad with Three Flyers

This test is in a grassy farm field which the dog has to cross before reaching any of the marks. The first bird down is the right retired rooster flyer shot to the left at 302 yds, falling on land. The second bird down is the left middle retired dead rooster thrown to the right over the channel at 213 yds.The dog must swim up the channel and retrieve the bird from the far shore. The third bird down is the left hen mallard flyer at 205 yds shot to the left. The fourth bird down is shot from an island and lands in the water. This right middle mark is a drake flyer shot to the right at 125 yds with a sluice in the water. The temperature is in the high seventies with the wind WSW at 1 mph. The first dog to the line was #96. He did the test with no handles. #99 just had a no bird. from 'The Retriever Report'


----------



## K G

Gwen Jones said:


> Do we have anyone on the ground there that can tell us as dogs start running since Vicki is not working?


Based on the blog activity, I'm reasonably sure Vicki IS still working...

k g


----------



## Vicky Trainor

Mercy is handling


----------



## firehouselabs

just became a double handle for Mercy


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Heard it's a tough quad & the source thinks #96 Bo will win.


----------



## huntinman

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Heard it's a tough quad & the source thinks #96 Bo will win.


There are still a few teams to run that may have a say in the matter, and of course the judges are the only ones that really know what everyone has done. Bo is in the clubhouse with the lead though...


----------



## K G

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Heard it's a tough quad & the source thinks #96 Bo will win.


Is that source one of the judges? 

......................................

k g


----------



## JusticeDog

firehouselabs said:


> just became a double handle for Mercy


 Still a very nice National.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

huntinman said:


> There are still a few teams to run that may have a say in the matter, and of course the judges are the only ones that really know what everyone has done. Bo is in the clubhouse with the lead though...


Just trying to relay info. Nothing more.


----------



## huntinman

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Just trying to relay info. Nothing more.


Thats fine, appreciate it. All info is good info...


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

K G said:


> Is that source one of the judges?
> 
> ......................................
> 
> k g


LOL. Absolutely not.


----------



## EdA

junfan68 said:


> Somebody fly the Nogas out there and get them on the guns!


no bird flyers are not always the fault of the shooters, other factors contribute, the throw, the position of the sun, wind, and judges with an unrealistic expectation of the area of the fall, having shot with those guys it's not the skill (or lack thereof) of the guns, typically the guns in the 10th series are previous Captains of the Guns, all very experienced and conscientious shooters

converging a dead bird with a flyer, particularly a pheasant is high risk for no birds, don't know if that is the case in 10 but was in at least one previous marking test


----------



## Vicky Trainor

#37 handled


----------



## BWCA Labs Margo Penke

from the Vickie Lamb Blog: Our GPS Coordinates are:


Latitude 42.173N
Longitude 121.547W
Altitude 4028 feet

and: Nate Schuett have 3 birds in and...Now, Jeff is handling Nate on the right-hand flyer retired bird.


----------



## JusticeDog

Vicky Trainor said:


> #37 handled


I know... bummer.......  But, a great national.


----------



## firehouselabs

Great looking dog as well!


----------



## BWCA Labs Margo Penke

BWCA Labs Margo Penke said:


> from the Vickie Lamb Blog: Our GPS Coordinates are:
> 
> 
> Latitude 42.173N
> Longitude 121.547W
> Altitude 4028 feet
> 
> and: Nate Schuett have 3 birds in and...Now, Jeff is handling Nate on the right-hand flyer retired bird.


a tough handle as it began way left of the remaining bird...


----------



## Jim Pickering

The test descriptions and test photos are not terribly informative. Does anyone have any info on where in the field the mat is located and/or what direction the test is orientated, is the dog and handler facing north, east, south or west to watch the birds go down?


----------



## JKOttman

Here is more info for you as part of the RN coverage: http://www.theretrievernews.com/2010NARCReport/June262010Report


----------



## Purpledawg

JusticeDog said:


> I know... bummer.......  But, a great national.



Jeff has REALLY turned it on in becoming a strong Team leader for Nate. He's in a good place regardless of today's outcome


----------



## BonMallari

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Heard it's a tough quad & the source thinks #96 Bo will win.


if Jack V and Angel run last, I like their chances to seal the deal....


----------



## K G

I'm with you on that one, Bon....

Jack is _due_....

k g


----------



## zipmarc

BonMallari said:


> if Jack V and Angel run last, I like their chances to seal the deal....



Shhhh...I'm superstitious!


----------



## BWCA Labs Margo Penke

Our temperature has pushed 83 degrees on this day with 11 percent humidity


Shade is at a premium for National Amateur enthusiasts from all walks of life. 
I hope Vickie has gotten some shade...in her photo on the retriever report she's sitting without it...


----------



## Vicky Trainor

#46 Double handle


----------



## Rich Schultheis

So far only Bo has done this test without a handle correct?


----------



## firehouselabs

Buster and Angel still need to run, but yes, so far Bo is the only "clean" dog through.


----------



## Purpledawg

Vicki, THANK you so much for your blog, giving us a front row seat. Truely thank you for all your time.


----------



## Rich Schultheis

I mean Bo is the only dog that has actually done the 10th series without handling so far, right? Must be a heck of a final series!


----------



## Vicky Trainor

#49 handling


----------



## cakaiser

It's a bit misleading, because those who already have a major ding, may handle when they normally would not, just to make sure they get all the birds...


----------



## dogcommand

Before it all gets down to who finished and who won etc, I want to aake a minute to thank Vicike Lamb for her superb work with the blog. Technical difficulties notwithstanding, she is doing a fabulous job giving us up to the minute reports
Thanks Vickie!


----------



## MoJo

Many thanks to Vickie, but...
Please do not forget Lainee!!!
Thank you for your work to keep us informed!


----------



## Rich Schultheis

Agreed, thanks for the hard work to all involved. After switching back to the old format, the blog was great!


----------



## dogcommand

I agree with you MoJo, Lainee's tally is super. I think that it is easier to understand than the "official site"'s Obviously took some thought and effort. Thanks Lainee!!!


----------



## MoJo

Best of luck to Dee and Pacer - the only remaining Colorado team.
Wishing you well!


----------



## Purpledawg

dogcommand said:


> I agree with you MoJo, Lainee's tally is super. I think that it is easier to understand than the "official site"'s Obviously took some thought and effort. Thanks Lainee!!!



Thanks Lainee too


----------



## Vicky Trainor

#49 Double handle


----------



## EdA

cakaiser said:


> It's a bit misleading, because those who already have a major ding, may handle when they normally would not, just to make sure they get all the birds...


or even if they didn't have a ding, knew there was a clubhouse leader they could not beat, and would not risk being a pickup therefore not a finalist


----------



## Annette

Thank you Vickie for a super job of reporting. Also Lainee for you the tally that was up to date and easy to follow.


----------



## Steve T

Great job to Vickie & Lainee, thank so much for all of your hard work.

We're cheering for you BO, great job!! Your son is doing a great job in Afghanistan, found lots of IED'S and doing a fantastic job protecting out Marine's. Keep it up Sgt. Cole.


----------



## Vicky Trainor

#99 - Brooke (re-run after a NB) - followed crippled bird which was swimming away from her! Who said FT dogs can't hunt.


----------



## Pat Oneill

Vicky Trainor said:


> #99 - Brooke (re-run after a NB) - followed crippled bird which was swimming away from her! Who said FT dogs can't hunt.


that is bad luck. hope see gets that bird quick next time. she is one hell of nice dog.


----------



## Vicky Trainor

#99 handle


----------



## huntinman

Pat Oneill said:


> that is bad luck. hope see gets that bird quick next time. she is one hell of nice dog.


there is no next time...this is it.


----------



## Mike W.

It's a little late, but somebody should slip these guys some lead shot.


----------



## Pat Oneill

chasing cripples unless last bird sent is bad anyway you look at it. sounded like got rerun after fly off. just hate to see that happen anytime. memory fatigue etc..


----------



## Russ

Missy is handling


----------



## Vicky Trainor

#111 handling


----------



## Vicky Trainor

#58 handled - Double handle


----------



## Russ

#61 nailed it!


----------



## BWCA Labs Margo Penke

Russ said:


> #61 nailed it!


YIPPPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Browndogg76

go buster and pete!!


----------



## Siouxz

Go Bo and Bob!!!


----------



## Fourleaf

That's my boy, Bus!


----------



## Howard N

I thought Bus was Chris's.

 

Chris, next year it'll be your boy Bus.


----------



## BWCA Labs Margo Penke

left-retired handle for "Streak"


----------



## zipmarc

It's 96 degrees here, probably not too much below that at KF.


----------



## birdthrower51

refresh, refresh,refresh-i'll need a new button. had to take time out to go to church, but I'm back for the announcement.


----------



## BWCA Labs Margo Penke

Fourleaf said:


> That's my boy, Bus!


Congratulations, Lance...we are both glued to the Vickie Lamb Blog and this thread...Isn't it wonderful? ....It's not just luck!


----------



## Purpledawg

the suspense is .....
refresh again, 

killing me


----------



## Purpledawg

heard from Melanie.

one more to go.

61 did real good


----------



## EdA

Purpledawg said:


> one more to go.


and that one has run really well and has a chance to win with an excellent performance


----------



## Russ

..and Angel has picked up the first three cleanly. One more to go.


----------



## AmiableLabs

It wouldn't break my heart to see a bitch win.


----------



## Annette

Come on Angel


----------



## EdA

AmiableLabs said:


> It wouldn't break my heart to see a bitch win.


aw come on Kevin, Jack's a guy, and a good one too..


----------



## Purpledawg

come on Angel and Jack!


----------



## Russ

Angel gets the last bird, put her nose down on it.


----------



## firehouselabs

she got the final bird! JINX!
(still want Bo is win though!)


----------



## huntinman

She did it!!! Way to go Angel and Jack!!!


----------



## Purpledawg

got the word Jack just hammered it


----------



## Pat Oneill

gotta love it... good deal


----------



## EdA

Russ said:


> Angel gets the last bird, put her nose down on it.


that should/could be the winner according to unnamed sources


----------



## Pat Oneill

man he has put in some time for this day! Good Girls all of em


----------



## Pinetree

My source said Buster and Pete no matter what the rest did


----------



## huntinman

EdA said:


> that should/could be the winner according to unnamed sources


Hope your'e right!! I'm pulling for team Angel. All respect to the others as well.


----------



## Browndogg76

cmon Bus!!!!!!!


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

EdA said:


> that should/could be the winner according to unnamed sources


That would be wonderful for Mr. Jack!

SM


----------



## Vicky Trainor

3 dogs with no handles during the National.. Bo, Buster and Angel.....will it be one of these 3??? Which one??? 

Pins and needles......


----------



## firehouselabs

This is when you wish you could have a three way tie! All very deserving dogs (as were all that qualified) as well as owners and handlers.

When is the "official" announcement going to be made?


----------



## Browndogg76

absolutely firehouse, 10 series with no handles on marks, simply amazing, all deserving


----------



## Vicky Trainor

firehouselabs said:


> This is when you wish you could have a three way tie! All very deserving dogs (as were all that qualified) as well as owners and handlers.
> 
> When is the "official" announcement going to be made?


Will they be going back to the headquarters before announcing the winner? They usually have the table set up with the trophy for photos and such. Wonder how far away they are from where the announcement will be made.


----------



## Siouxz

Congrats to all 3 but gotta pull for my Bo! Quite a dog!!!


----------



## firehouselabs

The other Vicki is taunting us on her blog. Come on Vic! Sneak a peak at the judges notes!!!


----------



## birdthrower51

We are in the middle of a thunderstorm warning/tornado watch, can't lose power now! Hope they hurry with the announcement.


----------



## EdA

huntinman said:


> Hope your'e right!! I'm pulling for team Angel. All respect to the others as well.


probably not alot of difference among the 3 but one had a very poor water blind and one had a big hunt early in the trial, Jack would be a deserving winner with a hiatus from the sport after FC-AFC Volwood's Abbey and FC-AFC Volwood's Ruff 'n Ready, he has consistently produced excellent dogs for the better part of 3 decades


----------



## firehouselabs

I can see it now, the house being taken by a tornado while you furiously keep hitting the refresh button as you are sucked up! Hopefully you will land at the National Am. !


----------



## Donald Flanagan

Maybe a dumb question, but if there happens to be no "clear winner", is there any possiblity of an 11th series?


----------



## AmiableLabs

Anyone here going to scoop the NatAm blog??


----------



## lablover

I think they have a winner, but are triple checking their notes.
They don't want a mistake here.


----------



## Siouxz

There will be a winner. They will even compare bird to bird within each series if need be. Good luck to all 3!


----------



## Vicky Trainor

AmiableLabs said:


> Anyone here going to scoop the NatAm blog??


Not sure if that will happen or not. 

Lainee is away today and I've been trying to fill in for her on keeping things updated on RTF, but I don't have anyone still at the National to call or text me.


----------



## EdA

Vicky Trainor said:


> I don't have anyone still at the National to call or text me.


most of our sources are on the way home...


----------



## zipmarc

Don Graves said they are taking pictures of all the finalists but the winner is not yet announced.

P.S. That's a minute ago...


----------



## Russ

AmiableLabs said:


> Anyone here going to scoop the NatAm blog??


My wife is there, but I will let Vicki announce it.


----------



## Steve T

come on Russ


----------



## EdA

zipmarc said:


> they are taking pictures of all the finalists but the winner is not yet announced.
> 
> P.S. That's a minute ago...


taking pictures of the finalists occurs the judge's decision notwithstanding, often before they have revealed the winner


----------



## Fourleaf

Doing champagne right now


----------



## Charles C.

Russ said:


> My wife is there, but I will let Vicki announce it.


Boooooooo! :lol:


----------



## Howard N

Siouxz said:


> Congrats to all 3 but gotta pull for my Bo! Quite a dog!!!


Yeah, congrats to all!!!

But, I'm pullin' for Angel.


----------



## Russ

I bet you can make it the extra 46 seconds


----------



## bell

Come on lance do u know


----------



## Fourleaf

Buster Wins


----------



## Purpledawg

61 wins the game


----------



## birdthrower51

Congratulations Pete & Buster!!!


----------



## Jason E.

Buster .....................


----------



## Browndogg76

congrats Buster,Pete,and Lance.....it was well worth the wait


----------



## Guest

Buster is the Winner Congratulations!


----------



## zipmarc

Purpledawg said:


> 61 wins the game


Is this a fact or a guess?


----------



## firehouselabs

WOW! Let's hear it for the kid with the British pedigree!


----------



## bell

That's great congrats buster and pete... I'm so happy for them..


----------



## Pat Oneill

Congrads to ALL, and Thank you to all that make it happen. Great Dogs and Handlers


----------



## JusticeDog

zipmarc said:


> Is this a fact or a guess?


It's on the Blog!!!

Congrats to Pete Hayes and Buster, and the Finalists~~!!!


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23

61 Buster wins!


----------



## Purpledawg

down the wire.

the Cosmo kids Vs Fargo kids


----------



## Siouxz

Yes congrats to Buster, Pete and Wayne!


----------



## John Kelder

Congratulations to Buster !!


----------



## zipmarc

Congrats to Buster and all!


----------



## ErinsEdge

Congrats Buster, Pete, Lance, and Wayne. Well done!


----------



## Greg Lee - Timberpond Retrievers

And the WINNER IS Icebreaker w/ Pete Hayes # 61!! 
Congratulations!!:razz:


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23

firehouselabs said:


> WOW! Let's hear it for the kid with the British pedigree!


Just looked at his pedigree, what % is british?


----------



## Becky Mills

How Great Is That????? A Huge Congratulations To Buster, Pete, Lance, and Wayne/Team Fox Hollow!!!!!!!!!


----------



## firehouselabs

Mothers side of the family


----------



## Rainmaker

Mike Peters-labguy23 said:


> Just looked at his pedigree, what % is british?


I don't know, what percentage would one great grandsire imported from England be?  Not detracting from Buster or his people, congratulations, huge success and well-earned!


----------



## Annette

Congratulations Buster and Pete


----------



## dogcommand

What happened to the dog that couldn't come up with the bird? Is he a finalist or was he dropped? I see he is listed as a finalist but how can that happen is he didn't bring in the bird?


----------



## Franco

Mike Peters-labguy23 said:


> Just looked at his pedigree, what % is british?


I had to look at the ped too. Maybe 25% but not sure as it could just be untitled dogs.
His sire is Cosmo to a Super Tanker bitch and the dam is by Kates' Rascal.


----------



## Mike W.

Congratulations to new NAFC Buster.

I can't help but feel for the other couple of dogs that might have been ever so close. 

Much respect to all those that competed, and thanks to all who helped put it on.


----------



## frontier

Fourleaf said:


> Buster Wins


Congratulations!


----------



## JusticeDog

dogcommand said:


> What happened to the dog that couldn't come up with the bird? Is he a finalist or was he dropped? I see he is listed as a finalist but how can that happen is he didn't bring in the bird?


The judges must have determined that there were circumstances that would warrant the dog being a finalist. May have been out of the area, or whatever.


----------



## BWCA Labs Margo Penke

OK, my feet have hit the ground again...Hallelujah!

Congratulations! To Pete Hayes and FC AFC Four Leaf's Ice Breaker "Buster".
WINNER of the 2010 National Amateur


----------



## BWCA Labs Margo Penke

Becky Mills said:


> How Great Is That????? A Huge Congratulations To Buster, Pete, Lance, and Wayne/Team Fox Hollow!!!!!!!!!


YES! You Nailed It!


----------



## mjh345

Franco said:


> I had to look at the ped too. Maybe 25% but not sure as it could just be untitled dogs.
> His sire is Cosmo to a Super Tanker bitch and the dam is by Kates' Rascal.


Hey Franco can you post up his pedigree? I looked on EE and just saw the sire and dam were both untitled. Pete was listed as the breeder, and from the names it appeared possible that both the sire and dam may have been his dogs.

When was the last National winner out of 2 untitled parents?


----------



## Andy Carlson

Congratulations to Buster, all the finalists and all the qualifiers!!

Andy


----------



## allydeer

congrats buster/ and pete. another wi. dog


----------



## Purpledawg

Peter thank you for making this week so exciting. 

Congratulations to you and your wonderful dog!



Wisconsin Wilma sends her regards


----------



## Rainmaker

mjh345 said:


> Hey Franco can you post up his pedigree? I looked on EE and just saw the sire and dam were both untitled. Pete was listed as the breeder, and from the names it appeared possible that both the sire and dam may have been his dogs.
> 
> When was the last National winner out of 2 untitled parents?


This will take you to some info about Buster, his sire may have been untitled but that isn't the entire story. He was an 05 Nat Am finalist, 30 AA points, needed win for FC, 1 point for AFC. I'm sure there are others with more in-person info, just repeating what I've heard. I only pay attention cuz he's a cheesehead  http://www.fourleaflabs.com/Emma & Buster Pedigree.pdf


----------



## Rick_C

BWCA Labs Margo Penke said:


> OK, my feet have hit the ground again...Hallelujah!
> 
> Congratulations! To Pete Hayes and FC AFC Four Leaf's Ice Breaker "Buster".
> WINNER of the 2010 National Amateur


Correction; NAFC FC Four Leaf's Ice Breaker 

Huge congratulations to Buster and all the finalists!


----------



## Vickie Lamb

firehouselabs said:


> The other Vicki is taunting us on her blog. Come on Vic! Sneak a peak at the judges notes!!!


What on earth do you mean? I don't taunt anyone.

Congratulations to Buster and Pete and Wayne-----great accomplishment!


----------



## Kevin WI

wow.....congrats to Pete, Buster and Wayne.......threw many a bird for that dog.....his name suits him.....nice dog..


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold

Hey folks... that was good time.

How nerve wracking to have the winner in my hands for over ten to fifteen minutes and to not be able to let it out.

In my book there were three dogs that clearly separated themselves from the rest. It would not be hard to figure it out just by looking at the handles... Jack, Bob, and Pete.

If they stopped it in the ninth, my book sez it was Jacks to take home. In the tenth, Pete's work was just enough to put him over. Bob was right there, but the other two just nudged him out in my opinion. 

When Jack ran, it was late enough in the day that a piece of farm equipment was shining quite white. IT was the proper size and shape and Angel just kept looking at it. It was just off line to the distant gun station. After she picked up her three, she seemed to zero in on it again. This seemed to throw the hunt off a little. In the end, "it is what it is" and Petes work was just a little better in the tenth. Nice work to all and what a pleasure it was to see all those dogs run.

Vicki was a scream to work alongside.

Damn if I aint just beat. Hope the beer is cold. I am now off to the party.


----------



## Eric Fryer

Congrats to all finalists and of course NAFC Buster!!

It would be intersting to see Fourleaf's Website stats over the next couple of weeks. I bet they skyrocket! Ya'll have a good party, and as you drive back home, be safe.


----------



## Eric Fryer

Klamath Hunting Gold said:


> How nerve wracking to have the winner in my hands for over ten to fifteen minutes and to not be able to let it out.


Man-O-Man you really should have put in a call to the Sports book and put a couple hundred down with information like that! LOL


----------



## Aaron Homburg

*Congratz to all the Finalists! and the winner's Pete and Buster!

Aaron*

Buster's Pedigree:

http://www.gooddoginfo.com/gdc/Asp/viewpedigree.asp?DogNo=67249

Interesting note if you are into pedigrees. Busters father was a 05 National Am finalist and his granddam on the female side is a littermate to 02NFC Cashman's Fat Lady Zingin.


----------



## BWCA Labs Margo Penke

Rick_C said:


> Correction; NAFC FC Four Leaf's Ice Breaker
> 
> Huge congratulations to Buster and all the finalists!


correction: that'd be:
NAFC FC AFC Four Leaf's Ice Breaker


----------



## john fallon

Klamath Hunting Gold said:


> Hey folks... that was good time.
> 
> How nerve wracking to have the winner in my hands for over ten to fifteen minutes and to not be able to let it out.
> 
> In my book there were three dogs that clearly separated themselves from the rest. It would not be hard to figure it out just by looking at the handles... Jack, Bob, and Pete.
> 
> If they stopped it in the ninth, my book sez it was Jacks to take home. In the tenth, Pete's work was just enough to put him over. Bob was right there, but the other two just nudged him out in my opinion.
> 
> When Jack ran, it was late enough in the day that a piece of farm equipment was shining quite white. IT was the proper size and shape and Angel just kept looking at it. It was just off line to the distant gun station. After she picked up her three, she seemed to zero in on it again. This seemed to throw the hunt off a little. *In the end, "it is what it is" and Petes work was just a little better in the tenth.* Nice work to all and what a pleasure it was to see all those dogs run.
> 
> Vicki was a scream to work alongside.
> 
> Damn if I aint just beat. Hope the beer is cold. I am now off to the party.


With ALL that said .... Who was the _first runner up_,;-) or who in spite of not having a Dbl handle in the 10th was just another finalist

john


----------



## Doug Moore

BWCA Labs Margo Penke said:


> correction: that'd be:
> NAFC FC AFC Four Leaf's Ice Breaker


You drop the AFC in the name after winning the National Amateur.


----------



## Jay Dufour

Sure was exciting ! Last few minutes on the last dog was awesome on the blog.Thanks Vickie.Congrats to all that finished,and even qualified to get there,and of course to NAFC Buster.Guess I'll be up close and personal at the National Open,working that is Haha


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold

Forgot to mention... what a nice group of people to be around.


----------



## Pinetree

Congratulations to Pete & Buster! We always knew he was special. Also to Wayne and Foxhollow for bring his talents out.

Bruce & Betty


----------



## BWCA Labs Margo Penke

straightline said:


> You drop the AFC in the name after winning the National Amateur.


Then why does the National Amateur Winners list on akc.org look like this?

This list is a partial list taken from the http://www.akc.org/events/field_trials/retrievers/past_narc_champions.cfm

Past Champions of the National Amateur Retriever Championship

2009: NAFC FC AFC Barton Creek’s O Mustad
Breed: Labrador Retriever (male)
Owners: Mike Haring & Loren Morehouse


----------



## HarryWilliams

It appears that next time someone walks by a mirror... they might just take a look.;-)

The overall coverage just seems to get better and better. The partnering/cooperative nature between the primary internet sources really helps. Thanks Vickie & Lainee. 

Congratulations to the newest NAFC, his owner/handler, trainer and all that have trained with him. Harry


----------



## zipmarc

BWCA Labs Margo Penke said:


> Then why does the National Amateur Winners list on akc.org look like this?
> 
> This list is a partial list taken from the http://www.akc.org/events/field_trials/retrievers/past_narc_champions.cfm
> 
> Past Champions of the National Amateur Retriever Championship
> 
> 2009: NAFC FC AFC Barton Creek’s O Mustad
> Breed: Labrador Retriever (male)
> Owners: Mike Haring & Loren Morehouse


Officially a dog never actually loses a 'lower' title, it just earns 'higher' titles. Unofficially a writer often may opt out of mentioning the lower title. This is done frequently especially in herding titles, where there are so many more levels of titles - if all the lower titles are listed, they can take two or three lines!


----------



## Granddaddy

Congrats to Pete, Buster & Wayne.


----------



## BWCA Labs Al Penke

Sincere Congratulations to Pete Hayes and "Buster", #61 Winner!
and to all the Finalists:
#3: Jeff Lyons & Madelyn Yelton with "Dixie"
#9: John Straka with "Mercy"
#37 Jeff Schuett with "Nate"
#46 Tom Parrish with "Blue"
#49: Gary Zellner with "Pirate"
#58: DeWitt Boice with "Pacer"
#71: Mark Rosenblum with "Stormin Norman"
#81: Bill Goldstein with "Streak"
#89 Jack Vollstedt with "Angel"
#96: Bob Hayden with "Bo"
#99: Michael Moore with "Brooke"
#111 Arnie Erwin with "Missy"

Speaking of Missy: Hey...Sis: We want to give special personal congratulations to our sister Missy Bell & "Blue" for completing the 6th series in 2010 and again being Finalists in her 1st National Am. in 2009. Our Pro-trainer Mark Vossbein & friend Karen Beil keep saying: "Your sister must be an excellent handler." ...and indeed she is ~ an excellent amateur trainer and handler...not only that but she has a good eye on great dogs, eh ~ Lance? Thank you, Missy.
It's been so nice to meet these wonderful people and to be a small part of Pete, Lance & Wayne's superb accomplishments thru this dynamite dog: "Buster". Thankful for all the little blessings.


----------



## Troopers Mom

BWCA Labs Al Penke said:


> Sincere Congratulations to Pete Hayes and "Buster", #61 Winner!
> and to all the Finalists:
> #3: Jeff Lyons & Madelyn Yelton with "Dixie"
> #9: John Straka with "Mercy"
> #37 Jeff Schuett with "Nate"
> #46 Tom Parrish with "Blue"
> #49: Gary Zellner with "Pirate"
> #58: DeWitt Boice with "Pacer"
> #71: Mark Rosenblum with "Stormin Norman"
> #81: Bill Goldstein with "Streak"
> #89 Jack Vollstedt with "Angel"
> #96: Bob Hayden with "Bo"
> #99: Michael Moore with "Brooke"
> #111 Arnie Erwin with "Missy"
> 
> Speaking of Missy: Hey...Sis: We want to give special personal congratulations to our sister Missy Bell & "Blue" for completing the 6th series in 2010 and again being Finalists in her 1st National Am. in 2009. Our Pro-trainer Mark Vossbein & friend Karen Beil keep saying: "Your sister must be an excellent handler." ...and indeed she is ~ an excellent amateur trainer and handler...not only that but she has a good eye on great dogs, eh ~ Lance? Thank you, Missy.
> It's been so nice to meet these wonderful people and to be a small part of Pete, Lance & Wayne's superb accomplishments thru this dynamite dog: "Buster". Thankful for all the little blessings.


I couldn't agree more with what you said Margo. Missy has a lot to be proud of plus she is a very nice person. I do have to kid her though and say that my Golden "Chessie" Pup is still hanging in there with Jerry. 

Arleen


----------



## Bruce L

Congratulations to all who qualified, worked, or contributed in any manner *AND* a hearty congratulations to the winning team; and all the finalists' teams - especially to Mark R. and Norman as well as DeWitt and Pacer.

May you all travel safe on your way home!


----------



## FOM

Thank you Vicky Trainor for picking up my slack....we headed up to the mountains to our property on Friday night and I just couldn't get cell service to save my life - Vicky was kind to cover my rear......

Congrats to Buster and pete!

FOM


----------



## BonMallari

thanks Lainee for your real time coverage all week long which included the callbacks and who handled in what series...please thank your source(s) they were very accurate and very timely


thanks Vicki Lamb for your blog under less than ideal tech conditions, in a way its nice to see that there are still areas here in our country that are unspoiled without a cell phone tower ruining the landscape..kudos to you for keeping your cool while all us us that wished we were there showed our impatience and asked for delivery of something that was out of your immediate control

thanks to Vicky Trainor for stepping in on a pinch and bringing us the end of the show

thanks to the NARC for putting on yet another National

Congrats to the winning connections

Congrats to all the qualifiers,entrants and Finalists..all of you accomplished what many here can only dream about and where most of us wished we were


----------



## Boondux

Congrats to Pete & Buster and all the finalists!


----------



## TonyRodgz

mjh345 said:


> Hey Franco can you post up his pedigree? I looked on EE and just saw the sire and dam were both untitled. Pete was listed as the breeder, and from the names it appeared possible that both the sire and dam may have been his dogs.
> 
> When was the last National winner out of 2 untitled parents?


his grandsire is no other than cosmos

go to huntinglab.com and write his name or on the ofa site


----------



## BonMallari

mjh345 said:


> *When was the last National winner out of 2 untitled parents?*


94 NAFC Lady Andrel's Nighthawk Lady


----------



## Bayou Magic

Congrats to all who qualified, the finalists, and Buster and team for the win. Thanks to all who worked their tails off to make the 2010 NARC happen. 

Our first nationals was a fun learning experience, and we hope to be back one day. A word of appreciation is owed to our training group. Thanks to all for helping a rookie have a great time.

fp


----------



## huntinman

Bayou Magic said:


> Congrats to all who qualified, the finalists, and Buster and team for the win. Thanks to all who worked their tails off to make the 2010 NARC happen.
> 
> Our first nationals was a fun learning experience, and we hope to be back one day. A word of appreciation is owed to our training group. Thanks to all for helping a rookie have a great time.
> 
> fp


I'd say 8 series is a great time! Way to go frank & Roux!


----------



## Chris Moseler

I'm wondering if anyone has information on which of the Finalists are trained by Amatuer's only? Thanks in advance...


----------



## BonMallari

Chris Moseler said:


> I'm wondering if anyone has information on which of the Finalists are trained by Amatuer's only? Thanks in advance...


Jack Vollstedt and Angel (dont know if anyone did the early work with her),Jack is an excellent trainer in his own right as one of his early teachers was Dana (Brown) Istre, who was one of Rex Carr's better students...

Arnie Erwin and Missy....purely amateur trained , only by Arnie and Linda..two of the nicest people you could ever want to know


----------



## Lynn Moore

We enjoy training Brook and she lives at home, but we have had plenty of help from Bill Sargenti, who runs her when Michael has to work. 
We have no training partners but each other, and Michael often trains alone. Billy did a great pre-National training week for a few folks from northern California. The difference in temperature between his place and ours right now is 35 degrees.
I think it has been discussed many times on here that most have had some assistance at one time or another, if for just shooting flyers for their dogs.
Congratulations to Pete, who seemed to be a very nice guy.


----------



## Guest

Vickie Lamb said:


> What on earth do you mean? I don't taunt anyone.


I am dead serious if you think Vickie will come back and do this ever again with this lack of appreciation. It was less than a shameless job to start with (she and the gals Tina Ebner & Jean Wu when she stepped in were awesome), but they pulled it off despite the seriously grueling technical difficulties. 

I was only there for about 4 days and maybe 7 hours or so a day working and it kicked my butt.

They were there BEFORE setup EVERY DAY and stayed until AFTER the last series was done trying to report. Vickie was scheduled to fly out EARLY the morning after the celebration party and there she was at the party trying to interview Pete for you all.

Those of you have questioned her reporting (you know who you are) I hope you feel stupid and decide to vent elsewhere.

This event is for the people who have earned the right to be there. Coverage to y'all at home is a not the name of the game. We work there to provide a smooth running trial for those who deserve to be there. Keep it in mind, folks.

Seriously. It's not about you. It's about them.

Melanie


----------



## Thumbs Up

Diddo Feloney


----------



## Guest

And now that I have been distracted (undelightedfully so), I'd like to say CONGRATULATIONS to a true ROCK STAR and his dog. What a team!

It took guts to pull off what Pete did on the 9th (murmur, murmur, gallery was all' a talkin'...it was a different line than the dogs who ended up having to handle and/or pick up) and then Buster brought tears to our eyes on the 10th.

It was simply incredible. 

So happy for the rock star! Yahoo!!! And yeah, to all our friends who made it through Ten. You rock, as well. Big time.

Melanie


----------



## mjh345

Melanie Foster said:


> I am dead serious if you think Vickie will come back and do this ever again with this lack of appreciation. It was less than a shameless job to start with (she and the gals Tina Ebner & Jean Wu when she stepped in were awesome), but they pulled it off despite the seriously grueling technical difficulties.
> 
> I was only there for about 4 days and maybe 7 hours or so a day working and it kicked my butt.
> 
> They were there BEFORE setup EVERY DAY and stayed until AFTER the last series was done trying to report. Vickie was scheduled to fly out EARLY the morning after the celebration party and there she was at the party trying to interview Pete for you all.
> 
> Those of you have questioned her reporting (you know who you are) I hope you feel stupid and decide to vent elsewhere.
> 
> This event is for the people who have earned the right to be there. Coverage to y'all at home is a not the name of the game. We work there to provide a smooth running trial for those who deserve to be there. Keep it in mind, folks.
> 
> Seriously. It's not about you. It's about them.
> 
> Melanie


Well said Mel
Big thanks to Vicki, Jean, Tina and anyone else for a thankless task well done in trying circumstances


----------



## kjrice

mjh345 said:


> Well said Mel
> Big thanks to Vicki, Jean, Tina and anyone else for a thankless task well done in trying circumstances


Even when you are making "everyone" happy it still isn't good enough for 15 percent. Rock on Vickie, Jean, Tina, etc.... Maybe it is time to pull up the Seat On A Duck thread or Pinching Ears with Pliers threads.


----------



## Matelite

kjrice said:


> Even when you are making "everyone" happy it still isn't good enough for 15 percent. Rock on Vickie, Jean, Tina, etc.... Maybe it is time to pull up the Seat On A Duck thread or Pinching Ears with Pliers threads.


It was a great trial. I pre national trained with Jerry Patopea, Alan Pleasant, Hugh Arthur(spelling?), and others. We trained 15 dogs of which 7 made it in to the 9th series and 3 mad3 it to the finals. It was an amazing job of setting up the test as the dog basically took themselves out of the trial. The judges were very generous in allowing dogs to continue to play. I do not believe that anyone really had a legit complaint about being dropped. Congrats to the Judges. The finals had 3 choices for the Champ with my hope being Jack Volstad. He has been in a record number of finals and had a real chance but the Judges thought otherwise. Congrats to the winner without reservations. Great job and alot of worki by my fellow slaves on the GROUNDS CREW. What a thankless job but well handled by Rob Rueter and crew.


----------



## HiRollerlabs

Aaron Homburg said:


> *Congratz to all the Finalists! and the winner's Pete and Buster!*
> 
> *Aaron*
> 
> Buster's Pedigree:
> 
> http://www.gooddoginfo.com/gdc/Asp/viewpedigree.asp?DogNo=67249
> 
> Interesting note if you are into pedigrees. Busters father was a 05 National Am finalist and his granddam on the female side is a littermate to 02NFC Cashman's Fat Lady Zingin.


Pete is the breeder of Buster. Pete's dog, Red Cedar's Maxamillion/Max was very well bred (Cosmo x Tank 'Em By Surprise) and littermate to FC CFC CAFC Wingover's Little Joe and FC AFC Gig 'Em By Surprise (Happy was#1 on the 1998 Derby List with 74 points). Max finished a lot of trials, was in the Blackhawk Annual Banquet Program for his accomplishments year-after-year and was a very talented dog. Pete bought Buster back from his good friend, Lance Hughey, when Buster was very young and showed promise.

Another interesting note: Wayne Curtis has trained 3 National dogs--Buster, Babe, and Eba. Way to go Buster, Pete/Kelly, and Wayne/Terri!!!

Pete is President of the Chippewa Valley Retriever Club, and active in the Blackhawk Retriever Club. He contributes his time and gives back to this sport we love. Great win for a good handler/dog team!!

Jean, Tina and Vicki start early and stay until the judges give them results which means they are there long after everyone else has left for the day. Cudos to them and thank you!


----------



## kawarthalabs

I don't believe anyone was disappointed in Vicki's reporting. She has always written her reports with great desciptions and are very well done. There is a level of dissatisfaction with the technical problems that even the reporting team were frustrasted with.
The event is for the people and dog teams that have earned the right to be there HOWEVER the name of the game also became about the interested spectators at home and work who tried to follow the coverage that RFTN provided. If you were going to all the expence of providing first class reporters wouldn't you make sure you provided them with first class software? Especially when this problem has surfaced before.
Fool me once shame on you,fool me twice shame on me.
Tony.


----------



## Chris Moseler

I agree that the problem was with the system, the reporting was wonderful when the system was working. I would also like to say that the sport could grow and become even more than it is if we could bring more of it to the spectator. Saying the National is for those who got there is somewhat like saying the superbowl is only for the players. Think what this sport could become if more was done to bring it to the spectator. 

It's only my opinion that there are some of us who are not "in" the game at this time, but who have a strong interest in it regardlessly. I would say that I greatly appreciated and continue to appreciate all that is done to bring the sport closer to the spectator.


----------



## Bruce L

Chris Moseler said:


> I agree that the problem was with the system, the reporting was wonderful when the system was working. I would also like to say that the sport could grow and become even more than it is if we could bring more of it to the spectator. Saying the National is for those who got there is somewhat like saying the superbowl is only for the players. Think what this sport could become if more was done to bring it to the spectator.
> 
> It's only my opinion that there are some of us who are not "in" the game at this time, but who have a strong interest in it regardlessly. I would say that I greatly appreciated and continue to appreciate all that is done to bring the sport closer to the spectator.


I must politely disagree with most of your statements and assumptions based on my experience in the sport and working, running, and serving as a committee chairman at several Natl's. Working, running, or judging a National is for the most part (and for most) a 2 week commitment of taking time off from work, the days are 12 to 18 hours long. This does not include the months of pre-planning to put on a National. The tension and pressure for all involved, striving for perfection, is like the 4th series of a weekend trial times 10. Those that work, judge, or run the trial are fatigued to the bone and brain before, during, and after the National. The vast majority only take home the satisfaction that they did their job to the best of their ability, and a somewhat peaceful feeling of being part of a great event. Therefore, it is indeed true that the National is for those that are there and this feeling is commonly shared by those that are there. It is like a whole different world, that cannot be adequately described in written words or phone conversations. I hope you strive to participate in a National from start to finish and I promise you will then achieve an accurate understanding.

Regarding spectators, the sport is participatory by nature. Spectators at field trials are normally invited by friends or family, and very few attend. Those that attend either catch the fever and jump in the sport or never come back. It is a bit like watching skeet shooting or trap shooting - some people feel that once you see a clay pigeon broke you have seen them all; others jump in feet first. Our sport has been around for decades and generations, and is not a secret, yet spectator levels have remained the same for decades. Further, the very real possibility exists that over-promotion of the sport could lead to using bumpers and blank pistols at our field trials. Retriever people have unlimited resources to research, pursue, spectate, and participate in field trials or the game or kennel club of their choice; or training method that fits their own liking via simple internet searches (When I first decided I wanted to advance my retriever - there was one book out by James Lamb Free - that was it) . Our beloved sport is lead by the NRC and the NARC; the individuals who give of their time are bright, hard working, and have decades of experience in the business world and our sport. They are excellent stewards of our sport. 

I hope you feel the calling to participate and contribute to our sport in any manner your commitment and talents will allow. It takes very little effort (and no expertise) to be a spectator or arm chair quarterback.


----------



## Guest

Chris Moseler said:


> Saying the National is for those who got there is somewhat like saying the superbowl is only for the players. Think what this sport could become if more was done to bring it to the spectator.


Chris,

When Bud Light becomes a sponsor of the National retriever events, I can pretty much guarantee you that the coverage will be spectacular. ;-)

While I understand that many of the posts expressing dissatisfaction with the coverage were not aimed at the team there on site, there were also a few nasty comments that were totally unnecessary. 

What I'm interested in knowing is if anyone who expressed their dissatisfaction with the coverage contacted Retriever News, the "employer" of the team, to let them know that:

a) they were not happy with the coverage and why
b) they would like coverage improved in the future and offered suggestions
c) they are subscribers to the publication and thus would expect to have some voice in the matter
d) they are great supporters of RN sponsors and thus should have some voice in the matter

Just as the Super Bowl isn't televised to make the masses happy, Retriever News needs a reason to know why they should provide better coverage. They aren't doing this out of the goodness of their heart you know, unlike the committees who put the event on.

Bruce, great post IMHO. I think I may have had a rant with you in the past (I lose track ), but you got this one right. Field trials are not an Internet spectator sport. Get out there and see one for yourself and you'll start to understand.


----------



## Chris Moseler

I respectfully disagree as I have been in the sport in the past and still have an interest. I was fortunate to work for Mike Lardy and Andy Attar and even though it was some time ago now, I do have some level of understanding and appreciation for the game.

I recall that several years ago there were video clips and interviews with the participants. I thought those were great. I'm not expecting this sort of thing for nothing and would gladly pay for it. I'd simply like to be more informed, and in this day and age it is definitely possible.

I can't speak for others, but with such a small percent that actually make it to the Nationals, I'm speculating there would be a strong interest in bringing more to the spectator.


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold

Just some thoughts....
I usually sat within whispering distance of these ladies every day. Since I sat there and witnessed their work I thought I would offer the following comments.

Re: Technical difficulties; as much as I hate to admit it, Klamath is not the center of the world. We are as far removed from Portland and San Francisco as you can get and still be on the west coast. Further, we are 75 miles east of the interstate. With that said, cell towers and other "links" just dont seem to be everywhere here. There were days where connections would be the problems and all else would be good. There were days when the battery situation would be the problem and all else was good. These ladies would pack somewhere between six and eight battery packs to their tent at every series. They would have to take them back to the motel room to charge every night. Some had a great "life" while others would drain in minutes. They were frustrated. Early in the event there was some issues with the blogging software, I overheard conversation that it has been changed since prior events. Miss Vickie spent quite a bit of time on the phone with someone in regards to it trying to fix the problem in the field. She was assured the problem was fixed only to have it crash again within minutes. Finally there were days when it all went gunny sack. I dont believe I ever saw these ladies not working to provide the service that we all love. Many times in the past I have sat in my computer chair hitting the refresh button hoping for more news and understand how hard it is to wait for the news on my buddy or favorite dog. However I now understand how difficult it is to get this news out to the rest of the world.

Re: the videos. I remember them and yes they were cool. I think AKC and another service (YBS?) provided the short clips. I loved them. Unless I am mistaken, I believe the videos were done by someone else rather than either Vickie or Tina.

Last thought, I was there from dawn til dusk doing the announcer duties. Vickie and Tina put in the same hours. At the end of the day I'd go home and go to bed. Callbacks on one day came out aroud 10 or 11 PM, sorry I was in bed. However I'd wake up and check the blog before departing and Vickie already had the call backs posted. Wow. I cannot imagine how little sleep she got.

Can improvements be made? Yep. But until you get an over the should live video feed, I dont think everyone will be happy.

Congrats again to all the finalists and to our new NAFC Fourleaf's Ice Breaker (and Pete too).

Ohhhhh last thought. We hit the party after the crowning achievement. On our way in I recognized Pete's truck and the dog sitting in the passenger seat! When I got inside, I asked Pete if that was the winner or was he packed away somewhere. Nope, that was Buster sitting in the cab of the truck waiting for dad to come out. Nice friggin' dog.
Randy


----------



## cakaiser

I've been around long enough to remember when we got very little info- no cells, no computers.
So the blogs seemed fine to me, very nice to be able to keep up with things as they happen.

Many thanks to all that helped provide that...
( and for a little time on Sat, let me dream a bit about being the breeder of a national champ....)


----------



## Guest

Klamath Hunting Gold said:


> Re: the videos. I remember them and yes they were cool. I think AKC and another service (YBS?) provided the short clips. I loved them. Unless I am mistaken, I believe the videos were done by someone else rather than either Vickie or Tina.


Video clips and interviews were done by AKC. Lynn posted on FB (I think?) that Dennis Bath said the AKC thought they were too expensive. Remember, we have a pretty exclusive market here. Our sport doesn't have as much overall appeal as say, agility. Practically any consumer, dog owner or not, can watch that and enjoy it. Field trials are a different story. 

YBS (Youngloves) did the DVD. I'm pretty sure Barbara commented on this thread. If you are interested enough, you could ask her why they were not here this year. Other commitments? Or not a good return on investment? Again, they didn't put that DVD together out of the goodness of their heart. They run a business.



> We hit the party after the crowning achievement.


Party, what party? Oh wait, is that why the drive home Sunday morning was so tough? Hmmm...



> Nice friggin' dog.


Not a bad handler either.

Melanie

ps Charlotte, there is always next year.


----------



## Guest

Melanie Foster said:


> If you are interested enough, you could ask her why they were not here this year.


Oops, to clarify, if anyone (not Randy) was interested enough, they could contact Jerry or Barbara.

Randy, do they have you signed up for November in Mississippi yet? Montana in June next year? California next November? You're stuck now, Mister!


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold

[QUOTE
Randy, do they have you signed up for November in Mississippi yet? Montana in June next year? California next November? You're stuck now, Mister![/QUOTE]

I wanna be on the line! 

I guess announcing will have to suffice until I can retire (8 years, 27 days) not that anyone is counting.


----------



## 3blackdogs

Molly Schlachter has put up a great montage of National Am photos on her website, with cool music too:

http://mcsphotography.com/slideshows/2010amateur/


Lots of great candids (including Jeff offering Nate his fair share of the champagne....) 

But the best is the second to last photo: Pete Hayes thanking his partner Buster. 

Well done.


----------



## FOM

3blackdogs said:


> Molly Schlachter has put up a great montage of National Am photos on her website, with cool music too:
> 
> http://mcsphotography.com/slideshows/2010amateur/
> 
> 
> Lots of great candids (including Jeff offering Nate his fair share of the champage....)
> 
> But the best is the second to last photo: Pete Hayes thanking his partner Buster.
> 
> Well done.


That was way cool!


----------



## Mark Sehon

Cool!!!!!!!!!!! Love the tunes and pics mix.


----------



## 24116

Molly Schlachter has put up a great montage of National Am photos on her website, with cool music too:

http://mcsphotography.com/slideshows/2010amateur/


very very nice...thank you


----------

